# My Universal Photo Packages



## lebeau

EDIT: The original post was for the 2018 Mardi Gras special, but the thread has continued on with people providing updates on the latest photo package discounts.  The link below should still take you to the most recent promotional deals.  If you don't see one currently available, check back frequently.  Specials run several times per year and can typically be used whenever you activate them regardless of the name of the package.

Thought I would share in case anyone is thinking about buying a photo package. Currently, Amazing Pictures is offering a "Mardi Gras" special. Here are the details:

$79.99
1 Year Unlimited Digital Downloads, 1 Free 5x7 Print, 1 Free 8x10 Print, In Park and Online Photo Discounts

There is also a 5-Day deal being offered:

2018 Mardi Gras MUP Special
$59.99
5 Days Unlimited Digital Downloads, 1 Free 5x7 Print, 1 Free 8x10 Print,1 Free Poster Print in Park, In Park and Online Photo Discounts

I called them to check if the package needs to be activated during Mardi Gras. They said there is no expiration date, so if you are going sometime later this year, you can still buy the package. It's quite a deal compared to other packages.

I know lots of people have been concerned about this deal expiring.  If you call Universal, they will likely give you the wrong answer because the product is offered through Amazing Pictures, not Universal.  If you want to contact AP directly to ask questions, here is there contact info:

Customer Service:
If you need to speak with our customer service please call 1.800.368.6386 (Monday - Friday, 9:00am - 5:00pm E.S.T.) or email cs@amazingpictures.com.


----------



## jeanelle

I'm going in November and I'm wondering if this will work if I buy it now for then.  Also does that mean it is good for an entire year?  I'm just really leery about paying $80 and having it not be good when I'm there.


----------



## lebeau

jeanelle said:


> I'm going in November and I'm wondering if this will work if I buy it now for then.  Also does that mean it is good for an entire year?  I'm just really leery about paying $80 and having it not be good when I'm there.



I called and asked and they said that would be fine.  You can activate whenever you like and it is good for a full year from activation.

If you want to call and ask them directly, the customer service line is 800-368-6386.  You may have to leave a message for them to call you back.


----------



## escapeartist

That is awesome! I bought mine 5 day photo package on black friday, but this is a better deal. Thanks for posting


----------



## jeanelle

I think I'm going to pass and see if something comes out closer to my vacation.  I'm on the fence about buying it to begin with.


----------



## macraven

_Made this a temporary sticky as this info will help many_


----------



## lebeau

jeanelle said:


> I think I'm going to pass and see if something comes out closer to my vacation.  I'm on the fence about buying it to begin with.



Fingers crossed you're able to get what you want.



macraven said:


> _Made this a temporary sticky as this info will help many_



Thanks.  I hope everyone who is interested in a photo package can take advantage of the offer.  When I talked to Amazing Pictures, they said they had gotten lots of calls about it.


----------



## kabbie

I have purchased the PhotoConnect deals for two previous trips and really enjoyed the pics.  I don't send them to be developed, but use the digital pics in Shutterfly photo books with no issues.  I highly recommend!  
For those who have purchased, in case you don't know, there is a Amazing Pictures app to download on your smart phone so you can view the pics while in the parks.  






 Here are few pics - Sorry they are so BIG!


----------



## macraven

_Thanks for sharing that info and pics!_


----------



## macraven

Bump


----------



## CAPSLOCK

Bought this and activated Sat. Definitely print your email. It took us forever to get it setup and guest services was very accommodating but ended up having to have me forward them the email to print, and even then the photo people had to take several minutes figuring out how to activate.

As someone who has never been to Disney, I think there are a good number of photographers around. Did see one or two meet and greets without thus far. But especially with this deal I think it is really worthwhile. And we have only had one issue getting a ride photo as we were not given our photo number once after FJ.


----------



## cbrunocme

I bought 4 of these for future years,  is anyone else ordering multiples?


----------



## soniam

So, if I have an AP, I can get a full year's worth of digital pics for $80? That's not bad. I wonder if they will be good during Halloween Horror Nights. I have never gotten the photo package at Universal before or any pics. However, it looks like we will be going 3 times this year, so it might be worth it.


----------



## macraven

Some rides have the photo program no matter what special event is going on in the parks 

Hhn would be included


----------



## Hayduke

Does anyone know if this deal is expired? The above link is only occasionally loading and with it does it's nearly blank. Hoping this is just a temporary glitch on amazing pictures website.


----------



## CoachZ

Hayduke said:


> Does anyone know if this deal is expired? The above link is only occasionally loading and with it does it's nearly blank. Hoping this is just a temporary glitch on amazing pictures website.



Try this link.  https://presale.amazingpictures.com/universalflorida.aspx   It loads fine for me.


----------



## EveDallas

Pretty sure it's expired. All I see now are the regular prices.


----------



## soniam

EveDallas said:


> Pretty sure it's expired. All I see now are the regular prices.



That's what I am seeing today too. Darn! I was just planning on getting this. I guess I'm too slow.


----------



## Emacneil

The discount prices are back!  

I emailed asking if the discount had ended and they said that it had in fact ended. Then today, customer service emailed me saying the deal was extended but they did not know how long it would last. I booked the deal today


----------



## macraven

_Thanks for that heads up!_


----------



## Anjiebaby

Awesome thanks for posting that the deal was up again. I was going to buy Friday night but went away for the weekend then the deal was gone when I got back to my computer. Seems I don't know what I want until I miss it. As soon as I saw this I snapped it up. Excited We leave on Saturday so happy to get the 5 day deal now we can use it every day we are there.


----------



## CoachZ

Thanks all who have kept this information up to date. I just ordered the 5 day special for my upcoming June trip. that it all works correctly!!!


----------



## soniam

Emacneil said:


> The discount prices are back!
> 
> I emailed asking if the discount had ended and they said that it had in fact ended. Then today, customer service emailed me saying the deal was extended but they did not know how long it would last. I booked the deal today



Thanks for posting. I thought I had missed out, so I bought it the minute that I saw it was up again. I bought the 1 year AP, since we will have 2 or 3 trips this year, possibly including Halloween Horror Nights. We never even look at the photos, because I know DS will really want them all. They are so expensive individually, and the normal price just seems too high to me. Now we can finally get the ride photos. Woohoo!


----------



## cadawson

So, does this package work with all of the IOA and US photographers out and about taking pictures, or is it only for the photos taken on the rides/attractions? I'm confused - is it a different service than the My Universal Photos offered through the Universal website?


----------



## iona

cadawson said:


> So, does this package work with all of the IOA and US photographers out and about taking pictures, or is it only for the photos taken on the rides/attractions? I'm confused - is it a different service than the My Universal Photos offered through the Universal website?



It's the same as My Universal Photos. It works for both the attraction photos and the park photographer photos.


----------



## rocky41102

Do you have to have your annual pass already in order to buy the annual pass package? I was going to upgrade my tickets during our stay.


----------



## houseofthrees

rocky41102 said:


> Do you have to have your annual pass already in order to buy the annual pass package? I was going to upgrade my tickets during our stay.



Not when you purchase but when you activate.  We bought the deal on black Friday 2016 and didn't activate until May 2017.  We were asked to see our passes when linking it to our account.


----------



## SonyaShay

Thank you for the updated info! I looked at the end of last week and saw it was gone and was mad at myself that I missed it. Read that it was back and purchased it quickly as to not miss it again. Was not planning on having a picture package for our June trip but this was too good of a deal to pass up.


----------



## nmac48

Quick question for the group. I've never bought from the AmazinPictures site before. I see the 2018 Mardi Gras MUP Special is still available. What happens, or what do I do after I buy it online? I know that if I buy through universal, I would pick up at a Kiosk and then activate in the park photo center. Just not sure how things work going this route.


----------



## macraven

_nmac, I fixed the posts

Just sayin so you don’t wonder what happened with both of them_


----------



## houseofthrees

nmac48 said:


> Quick question for the group. I've never bought from the AmazinPictures site before. I see the 2018 Mardi Gras MUP Special is still available. What happens, or what do I do after I buy it online? I know that if I buy through universal, I would pick up at a Kiosk and then activate in the park photo center. Just not sure how things work going this route.



You will get an email with a barcode on it.  Print your email and take it to the park photo center with you when you are ready to activate.


----------



## jenninator

I just used the 5 day package.  First off- I am so thankful for this board- I never would have known this special existed!  (And would not have paid $99 for a 3 day package)

If at all possible- activate your package  at USF or IOA (not Volcano Bay).  Due to the weather of our trip - our 1st day was the only day it wasn't in the 40s in the AM so we started at VB.  The person at the photo booth was confused on how to activate our package.  A manager endes up clearing up the confusion,  and it all worked out.  The taputapu linked our photos at VB, and then at IOA we got our lanyard with the photo card.

We ended up with 95 pics over our 4 days in the parks. Based on what I had read- there were more photographers out and about than I thought. My biggest beef is that they never had any photographers in the HP areas.  To me- a family photo with tbe Hogwarts castle is the equivalent of a Disney photo with Cinderella  castle!

It was a big splurge to have the poster print- I would have never purchased that separately.

For anyone with future  trips- check the myuniversal photos site direct for any specials.  I'd do a similar special again on a heartbeat!


----------



## houseofthrees

While there are no photographers in the HP areas, there is usually a photographer on the bridge outside of Hogsmeade that will capture the photo with the castle in the background.


----------



## AtlantaDisneyDreamer

What is Amazing Pictures and how are they connected to Universal? I looked at it, and I have to become a member to get the deal. Anyone know what I’m signing up to be a member of?

I’m also interested in the ride videos. Does the 5 day package include discounts on ride videos?


----------



## macraven

_Amazing pictures is the company that runs the photo program at the darkside

Look back on page 1 of this sticky for posts by Coach 

He listed the direct phone number to the company
They can answer any question you have about this photo connect program

I used the photo pass before and had a discount that came out

Did receive some ride pics that turned out nice

I plan to use them again_


----------



## 123SA

Looks like this special is available again, but called the Spring Break special.  I plan to call tomorrow to see if I can buy this now for use in August.


----------



## 123SA

Customer service agent confirmed that I can buy the package now to use in August.


----------



## Elle :)

Just bought mine for our May trip. That’s a great deal at $59.99 for 5 days, especially sine the 3 day pass costs $89.99.
I called and had the 3-day pass taken off our vacation package with no issues.


----------



## verleniahall

I was able to get the Spring Break Package back in March, but am not sure if it comes wth any freebies?

I didn't think to take a sceenshot if so - will they know if I get free photos with it or not?


----------



## CAPSLOCK

They will know what printouts you have credit for in your photo account.


----------



## verleniahall

CAPSLOCK said:


> They will know what printouts you have credit for in your photo account.


THanks!


----------



## baerchenland

verleniahall said:


> I was able to get the Spring Break Package back in March, but am not sure if it comes wth any freebies?
> 
> I didn't think to take a sceenshot if so - will they know if I get free photos with it or not?



I think it has the same freebies as the one on Mardi Gras had, see first posting. I am pretty sure I checked in March.


----------



## verleniahall

baerchenland said:


> I think it has the same freebies as the one on Mardi Gras had, see first posting. I am pretty sure I checked in March.



Thanks! That is awesome!


----------



## Axe

Currently running $59.99 for 5-days MUP special.   I don't know if this is the same one from May 13th, but it's up right now!


----------



## macraven

_Thanks for the heads up !


Seems like they do frequent specials_


----------



## GrnMtnMan

*Universal Photos has a great summer special again*. I bought this package last year. It includes photo downloads for 5 days and some prints for $59.99 (which is cheaper than a 1 day package).

It sounds too good to be true, but it worked as advertised last summer.

https://presale.amazingpictures.com/UniversalFlorida.aspx?linkId=52241736


----------



## pattyw

That's a great deal!  We have purchased the annual AP photo package the last two years and we like having the package.  We have a lot of photos and all the ride ones as well. They seem to be adding photographers throughout the parks!


----------



## DreamIsaWish

Fantastic!  I was really hoping there would be a deal before we left!!

So, if I buy this voucher but want to hightail it to Harry Potter first thing in the morning (without stopping at the photo place at the front of the park), can i still get those ride photos from HP added on to the download pass later in the day?


----------



## glvsav37

Is this any different then the regular $100 package? (I think) we have the package for our 3 day stay and it cost (I think) $99 for the whole thing. But could we use this and save a few bucks even if i'm not staying for 5 days?


----------



## GrnMtnMan

DreamIsaWish said:


> So, if I buy this voucher but want to hightail it to Harry Potter first thing in the morning (without stopping at the photo place at the front of the park), can i still get those ride photos from HP added on to the download pass later in the day?


Sorry, but I don't know. I went to the photo place first thing to activate it. 





glvsav37 said:


> Is this any different then the regular $100 package?


It's better I think, with more days and 3 prints.





glvsav37 said:


> But could we use this and save a few bucks even if i'm not staying for 5 days?


You can get the printouts whenever you like. And the pictures are available for download on the app immediately, so you can use it for less than 5 days.


----------



## keishashadow

AP also good for one year @ $79.99

Don’t see a stated use by/activation date.  Anybody know?


----------



## DreamIsaWish

kabbie said:


> I have purchased the PhotoConnect deals for two previous trips and really enjoyed the pics.  I don't send them to be developed, but use the digital pics in Shutterfly photo books with no issues.  I highly recommend!
> For those who have purchased, in case you don't know, there is a Amazing Pictures app to download on your smart phone so you can view the pics while in the parks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are few pics - Sorry they are so BIG!



Since you've done this a few times before, perhaps you can help me out.  If I buy this pre-purchase (who am I kidding -- it's when not if), do I have to activate it first thing in the morning?  Or is there a way to have ride photos put on a temporary card and then activate the pass and add the temporary cards later in the day?  I don't want to waste precious morning time getting this set up if I can get the ride photos added on later in the day.  I really want to get to HP early but also capture our ride photos from the first time we ride the HP rides.


----------



## kabbie

DreamIsaWish said:


> Since you've done this a few times before, perhaps you can help me out.  If I buy this pre-purchase (who am I kidding -- it's when not if), do I have to activate it first thing in the morning?  Or is there a way to have ride photos put on a temporary card and then activate the pass and add the temporary cards later in the day?  I don't want to waste precious morning time getting this set up if I can get the ride photos added on later in the day.  I really want to get to HP early but also capture our ride photos from the first time we ride the HP rides.



You can definitely collect your ride photos on a temporary card and add them to your PhotoConnect account later after you’ve activated your package.


----------



## DreamIsaWish

kabbie said:


> You can definitely collect your ride photos on a temporary card and add them to your PhotoConnect account later after you’ve activated your package.



Fantastic!  Thank you so much for the clear and quick answer.


----------



## macraven

_I changed the title to this sticky to include all all Universal Photo Packages._


----------



## bobbie68

Hi I just wanted to share this. I did purchase this package yesterday and I think it is a great deal! I bought this same exact package last May for last July/August. It worked out great. The only thing is I don't know what is the time frame exactly for the package. I would think at least it is June, July and August, but could run longer.

https://presale.amazingpictures.com/universalflorida.aspx


----------



## macraven

_Trying to merge this thread with the Universal Photo Pass sticky_

_Please continue your discussion using the sticky _

_Hope to keep all photo packages in one place where you can see all dates, costs, info to compare _


_*Merged completed*_


----------



## baerchenland

I read that it might be possible to swap the poster for smaller prints. Has anyone tried this before and if so, what did you get?
Also, we are getting two packages as we are there 9 days and do not know yet if we get annual passes. Do we have to get the prints from the first card within the first days or can they combine the packages so we have one good for 10 days?


----------



## CAPSLOCK

I switched the poster to a normal size print (the smaller print was cheaper, so they said that was fine).

I can't answer your second question for sure, however I suspect you have to do the first prints during the first 5 days. I had to get my prints on the 5th day even though I was coming back the next day. They delete the day's photos each night if not part of an active package.


----------



## baerchenland

Does anyone know what they charge for addional prints with the package? I know its cheaper with the package but I don't remember how much it was...


----------



## macraven

_I checked _
https://www.universalorlando.com/web/en/us/my-universal-photo/index.html



_This might answer your question as it does have prices listed to buy additional pictures._

Discounts on My Universal Photos photo gift products both in-park and online
One free 5x7 print in a folder
One free 4x6 print valid in-park or online 

$5.00 5x7 or $10.00 8x10 prints at participating My Universal Photos locations
$2.00 4x6 prints at participating My Universal Photos locations


----------



## baerchenland

macraven said:


> _I checked _
> https://www.universalorlando.com/web/en/us/my-universal-photo/index.html
> 
> 
> 
> _This might answer your question as it does have prices listed to buy additional pictures._
> 
> Discounts on My Universal Photos photo gift products both in-park and online
> One free 5x7 print in a folder
> One free 4x6 print valid in-park or online
> 
> $5.00 5x7 or $10.00 8x10 prints at participating My Universal Photos locations
> $2.00 4x6 prints at participating My Universal Photos locations



Thanks, must have missed that somehow...


----------



## macraven

_I had to click on another link to get to that page you see above

Many times peeps don’t know more info will show up 

Do check the sites on occasion as it gets updated

When one special ends, at times another special replaces it_


----------



## Polyonmymind

This place is awesome.   I just purchased the summer deal for my trip in 14 days.   YAY 14 days!!    

Where do you go to activate the emailed bar code inside the parks?


----------



## macraven

_From the link in the sticky..._



To redeem after purchasing online, bring your confirmation email to a will-call window at the front gate or one of the My Universal Photos™ locations at either theme park to receive your My Universal Photos™ Package.


----------



## glvsav37

How does their photo package work? You don't have Magic Bands like WDW, so do they give you a bar code card that gets scanned? What about on-ride photos?


----------



## macraven

_When I did it, I got a card photo connect (or something like that was the heading on it).
It is the size of a credit card.

The bar code is scanned on it when you give it to the photographer 

You can go to the photo stand and go over the pictures and add things to it.
I did that on my last day in the park.

There are a few threads where peeps have shown their pictures with the added backgrounds._


----------



## macraven

glvsav37 said:


> How does their photo package work? You don't have Magic Bands like WDW, so do they give you a bar code card that gets scanned? What about on-ride photos?




_Do read the first page of this sticky as it will help guide you.

Orlando Informer has a very good section explaining the UO photo program.

Check out their site for additional help._


----------



## CAPSLOCK

For on ride photos, I always just asked the person at the photo counter after and they added my picture to the card.  There typically is no line, or just one person in front of you.  I did not find out til after that they can also edit your photo at that counter.

Supposedly you can add your picture at the automated kiosks also but I never felt the need to try.


----------



## Wdw1015

Just to confirm I’m understanding the package correctly, I just have to activate it once for our multi-day stay and I use the same photo card for all days, correct?  I don’t have to get a new card and re-activate each day?


----------



## Wdw1015

kabbie said:


> *You can definitely collect your ride photos on a temporary card* and add them to your PhotoConnect account later after you’ve activated your package.


I’m interested in activating it later in the day as well but can you clarify what you mean with “temporary card”? I guess I assumed each photographer/ride would give you a separate card? Or is that what you mean and you just collect them all prior to activating the package?


----------



## CoachZ

Wdw1015 said:


> I’m interested in activating it later in the day as well but can you clarify what you mean with “temporary card”? I guess I assumed each photographer/ride would give you a separate card? Or is that what you mean and you just collect them all prior to activating the package?



I believe you can get a temporary card from the photographer at the entrance of the park. You should be able to give that same card to an other photographers or ride photo operators. Then before you leave the park on your first day, stop by the photo store at the front of the park. Then you can activate your photo pass package. The employee can then use your temporary card to add your photos to your package. Then you will receive a permanent card to use on you remaining Universal days. On your last day go back to the photo store & select which photos you want printed.

I know Defotos is on the right side as you enter IOA. I can’t remember the name of the photo store in US. From what I have read, VB has some ride photos and a few photo towers around the park.


----------



## CAPSLOCK

CoachZ is dead on. You can reuse the card each day, or get a new one. The cards that the photographers have are the same as the ones at the stores or rides. The photographers take a photo of the code on the card to set their camera to your account.



			
				CoachZ said:
			
		

> From what I have read, VB has some ride photos and a few photo towers around the park.


This is correct. They link your photo card to the TapuTapu so you don't have to carry the card. It takes on-ride photos of a few rides automatically.


----------



## macraven

_And there you have it !

What the two posters said, is the way it can be done _


----------



## DreamIsaWish

Looks like the sale is over now.  

But I bought it a few weeks ago and successfully used it last week!  Lots of great ride photos.  I also learned you can ask at the counter to zoom in on your family and for some rides they even have a collage -- the full ride vehicle and your zoomed in photo all in the same "template".  Did that at Mummy and Jurassic Park.

i would have been quite disappointed at full price.  But for the sale price I'm happy.


----------



## macraven

_They will do more sales this year as they have in the past to build up business _


----------



## 123SA

deleted

I had my dates confused.  I'll be activating at IOA.  I understand how that works.


----------



## robl45

Anyone know if there will be anymore photo package sales?  And are you required to stop and get photos added or does it do it automatically like at Disney?


----------



## macraven

_Photo packages come up frequently at different times

Just keep an eye out for them 
Sign up for universal emails of specials and deals

Usually we update the photo package sticky so many that read it will know early_


----------



## CAPSLOCK

Roving photographers, or meet and greet photographers, will take a pic of the QR code on your photo pass card. Then the pics are automatically added. For the automated photo spots (like the Delorean), you scan your card and it gives you a countdown before taking the pic, which will be added to your account immediately. For ride photos, you need to go to the counter or the kiosks after the ride for them to scan your card and add the pic to your account.


----------



## CAPSLOCK

Oh, and at Volcano Bay you connect your TapuTapu to your account, and it does pics on various slides that are automatically added. There are also automated photo spots at VB.


----------



## 123SA

CAPSLOCK said:


> Oh, and at Volcano Bay you connect your TapuTapu to your account, and it does pics on various slides that are automatically added. There are also automated photo spots at VB.



How do you connect the TapuTapu to your photo account?


----------



## CAPSLOCK

I asked on the way out, and they did it for me easily. Can't remember where, but right near the entry walkway. I'm sure you could do it on the way in also, we just didn't want to waste morning time. Make sure all your group's TapuTapus end up added, so you get the on slide photos.


----------



## 123SA

CAPSLOCK said:


> I asked on the way out, and they did it for me easily. Can't remember where, but right near the entry walkway. I'm sure you could do it on the way in also, we just didn't want to waste morning time. Make sure all your group's TapuTapus end up added, so you get the on slide photos.



Sounds good. Thanks for your help


----------



## bobbie68

123SA said:


> How do you connect the TapuTapu to your photo account?




Hi if you go by the stores to the left as you enter into the main park there is an amazing pictures stand. They will set you up when you have your  tapu tapu. It worked great for us  this trip and loved the pics we got. I did have the summer package special so I was pleased.


----------



## MSPeeler

I only have to purchase 1 card for my family, correct? I have the option to purchase multiple cards... why? I understand 1 day/3 day... but why multiple quantities?

and does the 3-day have to be used within 3 consecutive days, meaning Monday,Tuesday,Wednesday. Or can it be used Monday, Wednesday, Friday?

Thanks!


----------



## CAPSLOCK

Consecutive days. The one photo package covers your family. The photo company sets you up an account, and you carry a card to add photos to the account. You can be using multiple cards attached to your account, so if you split up both parties can collect their photos.


----------



## Michael Webb

I purchased the summer special which they said (before purchasing) is good for WHENEVER is want to use it (I'm going in Sept). i am new to the DISBOARDS but have been posting at the Unofficial boards TOURING GUIDES sites for a bit. What I have learned is that the "specials" come frequently. When one ends it's just a matter of weeks until the next one starts. Grab them at one of these specials! I have talked with people at the Amazing Pictures and they have assured me when you purchase, it's good for whenever you activate it. So the "summer" special is good when I go in Sept!  Having never used it, I don;t know a lot of details, but I plan to activate ASAP when I arrive at the parks (rope drops be damned!) and then putting each and every photo opportunity on it!  From a lot of the responses here, it seems there are knowledgeable people who will tell me any details on that day and I am banking on that!

GRAB ONE OF THE DISCOUNT DEALS for $60 bucks for 5 days! (if that works for you). i don't see how you can go wrong! And it seems like Universal is adding photographers to make this packages worth more and more! I buy ride photos all the time and even if I just get the ride photos on my account it'll be worth it! After I go in Sept, I'll let you know if there are any glitches!


----------



## lisawbh

Did the special end yesterday?  If it did not end where can you find it?


----------



## Michael Webb

Yes, it appears the summer special is over. But unless you need it right away, just keep checking for the next special.  This is the link I used and it appeared as one of the choices on this page:

https://presale.amazingpictures.com/universalflorida.aspx

You could also call them to get details (go to their webpage for the phone number) but realize you usually have to leave a message they call you back (which can be inconvenient when you don't know WHEN they'll call back!)


----------



## GAdreamer

Is anyone aware of any photo package sales?  we go next week.  I only see 3 day for $89 which I assume is $10 off in park price.  Bummed because we will be there 4 days.  Don't want to spend $139 for the extra day.


----------



## sherlockmiles

GAdreamer said:


> Is anyone aware of any photo package sales?  we go next week.  I only see 3 day for $89 which I assume is $10 off in park price.  Bummed because we will be there 4 days.  Don't want to spend $139 for the extra day.




Add the 4th day in the park if you decide you want it.  It won't be $139.  It should be half that - maybe less.  We had to do that ourselves as well as we are usually there for 4 days.  Adding the day was easy - did it at FJ.  We had more of an issue of pictures never showing up on account.


----------



## Michael Webb

Having just returned from my trip and having purchased the photo package ON SALE, I have these comments and this advice to offer:
- We got 32 pictures for our $69 sale price
- I am a scrapbooker and buy lots of ride photos so this was worth it to me (and a bargain)
- We were in the parks in September during crowd days rated 3/10.
- There were not a lot pf photographers around, and when there was one, they took 4-5 different poses of us.
- we have been to Universal before so we really didn't go on everything and just hit the attractions we wanted to do. We were in the parks for 5-7 hours each day.
- Overall, I am glad I bought the package but I would not do it again unless it has been a long time since I last went to Universal.
- It was worth it ONLY because of the sale price. I would be highly disappointed if I paid full price for this package.
- There are some unique opportunities to get photos with great borders and backgrounds (Gringott's Bank ride and Spiderman)
- Without and photo package, I could have done almost as well with my own camera - with the exception of ride photos.


----------



## macraven

_I appreciate you sharing your experiences with the photo program 

Your price was decent and better than the normal sale amount 

Hope your trip was great _


----------



## GAdreamer

Update on our experience with the package...I bought it on line before we went (unfortunately not on sale) for 3 days.  Had a heck of a time getting it activated... i can't print at home right now but had my email.  They finally got it and I was able to add some temporary cards we had collected through out the morning. At the end of the 3rd day I inquired about adding another day and they wanted $59 which is crazy...the employee then told me that the package was good until noon the next day (since we hadn't activated it until around noon the first day).  So I decided to not purchase the additional day as we just needed a Hulk picture, some superhero pics and the water rides.  Well at Hulk I was informed that it had expired (9:30am).  I guess I whined and told them that was not what I was told the day before and my daughter looked disappointed enough that the girl extended it for the rest of the day at no charge since it was our last day.  She also informed me we had 2 credits left...I told her we had gotten our 2 pics the night before but she said no you still have two more.  So I ended up with over 40 pics for $89.  My only complaint is that the superman photo doesn't have the special effects despite them printing that one and showing it to me with the special effects.

I will say that every morning there were a few photographers at the front but unless you asked they didn't even attempt to take your picture.  One of our better pictures the photographer had us hold our hands in a certain way (i assumed to place something in them later) but nothing is edited.  So it looks kind of funny.  Now that I'm thinking about it we had a picture taken on the bridge in CW in front of the globe and it never showed up.  As far as photographers around at character meets....there were very few...unless they were in a shop (superman and sponge bob)  none at the marvel characters etc.  While I was waiting for the issue with activation to be corrected I did here 2 managers discussing the fact that they didn't have enough photographers to cover all the areas and that one of them was going to have to go to a spot because there was nobody there and the spot was radioing them to hurry.  

Next time I will start watching for a sale long before we travel...


----------



## petals

If you're only there for two days and don't do any thrill rides is the photo package worth it?  

If there's not alot of photographers around I can't imagine it would be worth the price


----------



## GAdreamer

I went back and looked and we had about 9 none thrill ride photo's across for days...I know we missed a few as they were characters my kids didn't care about.


----------



## CAPSLOCK

Out of 88 photos over 4 days, 27 of mine are ride photos. Other than rides, there were 27 different places we were photographed at. Most places had multiple shots, some in different poses and some just about the same. 

Some of the photos that require the package are the Spiderman meet, the ET shots (on the bike and in the closet), in the Seuss trolly line (a Seuss background), in the Gringotts line (in front of a goblin at the bank), and the auto-camera spots which add in background effects (like the Back to the Future car and the Jurassic Park car).

You can ask the roaming photographers to take a shot with different scenery. We had them take shots overlooking the IOA lake from before the Seuss arch, and one of us under the Hogsmeade arch.


----------



## petals

CAPSLOCK said:


> Out of 88 photos over 4 days, 27 of mine are ride photos. Other than rides, there were 27 different places we were photographed at. Most places had multiple shots, some in different poses and some just about the same.
> 
> Some of the photos that require the package are the Spiderman meet, the ET shots (on the bike and in the closet), in the Seuss trolly line (a Seuss background), in the Gringotts line (in front of a goblin at the bank), and the auto-camera spots which add in background effects (like the Back to the Future car and the Jurassic Park car).
> 
> You can ask the roaming photographers to take a shot with different scenery. We had them take shots overlooking the IOA lake from before the Seuss arch, and one of us under the Hogsmeade arch.


Can you get pictures in the Gringotts line if you're not doing the ride?

Also can you meet the minions without doing their ride? Is their ride a stimulator I'm not sure if it would make us sick, ratatouille in Paris made us a little queasy with the motion. I know it's not the same but we tend to stay away from anything that might make us queasy


----------



## CAPSLOCK

petals said:


> Can you get pictures in the Gringotts line if you're not doing the ride?
> 
> Also can you meet the minions without doing their ride? Is their ride a stimulator



You should be able to get the Gringotts photo and exit before the ride.

I don't know about meeting the Minions, someone else should know though. The ride is a theater with seats that move along with the 3D movie on the screen. Or there is a row of motionless seats available.


----------



## autismmom1

CAPSLOCK said:


> You should be able to get the Gringotts photo and exit before the ride.
> 
> I don't know about meeting the Minions, someone else should know though. The ride is a theater with seats that move along with the 3D movie on the screen. Or there is a row of motionless seats available.



Yes, you can get a minions photo if you go through the gift shop.  But there IS a motion-free seat in that theater as well!


----------



## Michael Webb

My daughter and I both started getting nauseous on all he simulator rides at Universal so we started doing ALL of the rides in the "stationary" rows of the simulator rides. You get to enjoy the story without experiencing the motion. I highly recommend it if this affects you.

On a separate note, the photo package is GREAT....IF you get it on sale. I can't imagine it worth the money if you buy it at full price. There are just not enough photographers around the parks to make it worth the money.  See my threads that detail what we bought and what we got. I like to buy ride photos, so from that standpoint, it was worth it - I would have spent more buying them flat out -  but the rest of the "opportunities" for photos was lacking.


----------



## skylock

Has anyone heard about an upcoming sale?


----------



## switch15foot

Fingers crossed for something before go in December.  Plan on "upgrading" to Seasonal AP, so hoping for something that gets us unlimited pictures for a year.  Anyone know if they offer a package for APs or if pictures might be included for APs like at Disney?


----------



## macraven

_It’s not included for AP Holders as a freebie _


----------



## skylock

Not included like disney. If you see a sale, jump on it.

I bought one last sale, but I let someone else use it thinking another sale would come along before I go in Nov. 

Now I am getting nervous it is not happening.


----------



## ariel53098

skylock said:


> Not included like disney. If you see a sale, jump on it.
> 
> I bought one last sale, but I let someone else use it thinking another sale would come along before I go in Nov.
> 
> Now I am getting nervous it is not happening.


I was hoping for one before our trip in November as well!


----------



## prink022

Hoping for a black Friday sale. The dilemma I keep running in to is that we're going for 5 days and they don't have packages that length that are showing for me.


----------



## CAPSLOCK

One special for Mardi gras was 5 days (consecutive days) for $79.99. So they may well do it again. It included 3 prints at the time.


----------



## prink022

CAPSLOCK said:


> One special for Mardi gras was 5 days (consecutive days) for $79.99. So they may well do it again. It included 3 prints at the time.


That's great to hear! I just don't wanna piece together different ones. Is it unlimited downloads?


----------



## CAPSLOCK

Yes. As far as I know, all their plans include unlimited downloads.


----------



## prink022

CAPSLOCK said:


> Yes. As far as I know, all their plans include unlimited downloads.


Appreciate your help and information!


----------



## Vicki Rickerd

I literally check the site every day waiting for a special. I have a few months, but hoping it comes before Christmas shopping time.


----------



## prink022

Vicki Rickerd said:


> I literally check the site every day waiting for a special. I have a few months, but hoping it comes before Christmas shopping time.


Same here! When are you going?


----------



## Vicki Rickerd

prink022 said:


> Same here! When are you going?



Early May, but thinking about moving it up to April. Want to go before the summer rush but after Spring Break. Quick trip in the spring and then hoping to go back in the fall when the new HP ride is open.


----------



## Michael Webb

I think there WILL be a Black Friday sale. Keep checking. It's usually not just a one day thing - I found it to be offered for weeks.  Good luck everybody! It makes the package worth it!


----------



## tinkerbell1112

prink022 said:


> Hoping for a black Friday sale. The dilemma I keep running in to is that we're going for 5 days and they don't have packages that length that are showing for me.


do they typically have a black friday sale?  We're looking to buy for Jan and that would be great!


----------



## tinkerbell1112

Michael Webb said:


> I think there WILL be a Black Friday sale. Keep checking. It's usually not just a one day thing - I found it to be offered for weeks.  Good luck everybody! It makes the package worth it!


and will it just be posted on their site, so I should login and check, right? Or do they mention it in an email at all?  This would be a great opportunity for our trip in January


----------



## macraven

tinkerbell1112 said:


> and will it just be posted on their site, so I should login and check, right? Or do they mention it in an email at all?  This would be a great opportunity for our trip in January


_Keep checking

Hopefully someone will alert us here if they find out info before you do

Many share info with photo deals _


----------



## RJstanis

My Universal Photos (@MyUnivPhotos) Tweeted:
Our 2018 Black Friday deals start on Monday for a limited time only. Your don't want to miss these!! https://t.co/fJmRuEoHJ0 https://twitter.com/MyUnivPhotos/status/1063806154776723456?s=17

Here's information posted this morning about the Black Friday sale. It will start on Monday. I posted picture if you don't want to follow link. There's no details on pricing yet.


----------



## Michael Webb

Depending on the price, the 5-day deal is what I got and what my photos posts are about.   Grab it, grab it, grab it! The price makes the package worth it (plus I wanted a 5 days pass since I wouldn't be at Universal on consecutive days). Yeah for Black Friday!


----------



## Vicki Rickerd

I have  a vacation package that i will be upgrading the tickets to annual passes before we go home. Can I purchase the annual passholder deal even though I wont be a pass holder til the last day of vacation?


----------



## tinkerbell1112

RJstanis said:


> My Universal Photos (@MyUnivPhotos) Tweeted:
> Our 2018 Black Friday deals start on Monday for a limited time only. Your don't want to miss these!! https://t.co/fJmRuEoHJ0 https://twitter.com/MyUnivPhotos/status/1063806154776723456?s=17
> 
> Here's information posted this morning about the Black Friday sale. It will start on Monday. I posted picture if you don't want to follow link. There's no details on pricing yet.


thank you!!


----------



## tinkerbell1112

dumb question - when they say 5 days - that means 5 days in the park, right?  not that I only have 5 days to download?


----------



## Vicki Rickerd

RJstanis said:


> My Universal Photos (@MyUnivPhotos) Tweeted:
> Our 2018 Black Friday deals start on Monday for a limited time only. Your don't want to miss these!! https://t.co/fJmRuEoHJ0 https://twitter.com/MyUnivPhotos/status/1063806154776723456?s=17
> 
> Here's information posted this morning about the Black Friday sale. It will start on Monday. I posted picture if you don't want to follow link. There's no details on pricing yet.



Thank You Thank You Thank You!


----------



## petals

If you're only in the parks 2 days and don't do thrill rides is the photo package worth the cost? We would have to buy a three day one but will only be there two days and ride photos would be irrelevant to us as we don't do any of the rides mentioned. We could get the photos at ET and if there's character photos but I'm not sure it's worth 95 dollars with the tax!


----------



## CAPSLOCK

tinkerbell1112 said:


> dumb question - when they say 5 days - that means 5 days in the park, right?  not that I only have 5 days to download?


You get the photos taken on 5 consecutive days. You can download them indefinitely afterwards.



petals said:


> If you're only in the parks 2 days and don't do thrill rides is the photo package worth the cost?


You could maybe do a one day package for the "around the park" photos, meet and greets, ET / Seuss photos, etc. But you can get versions of most of them by yourself anyways, just without the backgrounds. Unless you really want multiple character meets (Spiderman is a good one) or the cool backgrounds/frames, it is probably not worthwhile.


----------



## petals

CAPSLOCK said:


> You could maybe do a one day package for the "around the park" photos, meet and greets, ET / Seuss photos, etc. But you can get versions of most of them by yourself anyways, just without the backgrounds. Unless you really want multiple character meets (Spiderman is a good one) or the cool backgrounds/frames, it is probably not worthwhile.



Can you take the E.T. Photos yourself? Other than those we’d probably only use it for characters we see and we’d be planning on doing one park
a day apart from the Potter area


----------



## CAPSLOCK

petals said:


> Can you take the E.T. Photos yourself?



No. One is a green screen on the bike, and one is a set in the closet surrounded by toys. You could buy those photos individually if you wanted.

When are you going? If it's not for a little while, you might see a deal come out. 5 days for $60 and 3 free prints is a typical deal, and certainly better than their base price even if you only use it for 2 days.


----------



## tinkerbell1112

Thank you @CAPSLOCK


----------



## CAPSLOCK

The ET green screen photo.  You sit on the bike w/ ET in the basket.


----------



## Bethany10

Black Friday prices are up. 

Random question as a non-rider (at least on the thrill rides) do we need to do anything to connect our photo account when we/they go on the rides that do photos? I want to be sure if we're going to pay for the package that I have the photo of myself screaming bloody murder on the drop DH "forgot" to tell me about.


----------



## CAPSLOCK

You will get a little credit card size photo connect card.  Exiting the ride, you can bring it to the photo counter attendant to add the ride photo.  There are also automated kiosks.  You can have multiple photo connect cards attached to your account (so you can split up the group as desired).  You can also get a new card if yours isn't present, and connect it to your account afterwards (by the end of the day).


----------



## SarahWeasley

Really confused, because the website seems seriously short on information. I have a seasonal pass (good through 9/30/2019). If I buy this:

2018 Black Friday MUP Annual Pass Special
$79.99
1 Year Unlimited Digital Downloads;1 5x7 Print;1 8x10 Print;In Park and Online Photo discounts

Does this mean that I will get free unlimited downloads of all pictures taken over a full year? (Or over the time that my AP is active?) I would probably only be using it for a four-day trip in March.

Thanks to anyone who can clarify this for me.


----------



## macraven

_I have only done the 3 day ap photo pass program

One could assume the special you posted is valid for one year

To be safe, ask guest services by email_


----------



## Disney Addicted

Does anyone know what resolution the photographs take the photos in?   What the resolution/size of the photos are when you download them?  Are they measured in GB or do the photos get reduced to MB/KB?


----------



## CAPSLOCK

My photos direct from the MUP app seem to be 300-500KB.


----------



## Disney Addicted

CAPSLOCK said:


> My photos direct from the MUP app seem to be 300-500KB.



Wow. Thanks.  That’s really low..  I can’t see printing anything but a 4x6 or 5x7 with that.

Does anyone know if downloading from their webpage gives you better resolution photos?


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

SarahWeasley said:


> Does this mean that I will get free unlimited downloads of all pictures taken over a full year? (Or over the time that my AP is active?)



You would get unlimited digital downloads of any photos taken during the one year from the date you activate your photo card.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

CAPSLOCK said:


> My photos direct from the MUP app seem to be 300-500KB.





Disney Addicted said:


> Wow. Thanks.  That’s really low..  I can’t see printing anything but a 4x6 or 5x7 with that.
> 
> Does anyone know if downloading from their webpage gives you better resolution photos?



Mine are the same resolution.  We've printed up to 8 x 10 size with no issues & good quality.


----------



## awfpack

Going for our 1st ever visit in 4 weeks..... we are getting annual passes... if we get this photo package  can we use it on multiple trips for a year?
2018 Black Friday MUP Annual Pass Special
$79.99
1 Year Unlimited Digital Downloads;
1 5x7 Print;1 8x10 Print;
In Park and Online Photo discounts.


----------



## macraven

_Valid for one year from the time you purchase/activate it is my understanding _


----------



## OKC Disney Fan

We are visiting in Feb 2019.  How do you "activate" the pass if I buy it today?


----------



## Michael Webb

Just some "INFO" for many of the posts above.
 The current Black Friday sale is the best that I have ever seen and the same sale I used last September. I got 5 days for $60. This was important to me because I wasn't going to the parks on consecutive days but their photo packages are for consecutive days - so I needed something to stretch through my park experience. I was at the parks for 2 full days - did everything I wanted to do - and got 32 photos on my Universal photo pass card. Because I am a scrapbooker and buy most ride photos, this was a deal and a savings for me.  There were rides I skipped and character encounters I didn't do so you could easily double the number of photos you get for your $60.
Yes, we all wish Universal would include more photographers around the park. It ain't Disney.  But for this price, what you do get is worth it.  
When you buy it (even at Black Friday prices) it is good until you activate it at the parks (it may be good for a year but when i called, they didn't give me an expire date). When you enter you go to the Photo key locations and activate it - they give you a card that you present to all photographers and at the exit of the ride photos. Then, on your last day (or whenever you want) you go back to one of the photo key shops and choose your prints (you get some free prints with your package - mine were 5x7, 8x10 and a poster size print!). All the rest of your shots are available on line to download - which you do when you get home (there is a time limit but it's plenty of time to do it) Once you download the whole batch, they are yours - to print, to share on line, whatever.
I recommend this if:
1. You ever buy ride photos
2. You stand in line for character interaction photos
3. You print or share your photos.

BUT - there are many photos ops where you need your own camera.  Many character encounters where there is no Universal photographer available. Or some where the universal person with the character will take your picture with your camera but they don't have a Universal camera.

I printed one of the shots (the Gringotts Bank ride photo) in 4x6, 5x7 and 8x10 to see if there was any difference in the quality of the resolution. I saw no difference and no problem with the 8x10.

And if you choose not to buy it, all the photo ops are available with your own camera except for the ride photos which you would have to buy anyway.

So, if you are a photo hound, the Black Friday deal is the best deal you'll encounter. If you expect Disney quantity and quality, forget it!


----------



## Michael Webb

I wanted to add one other thing. The Spiderman photo op is against a green screen and then they fill in the comic book background. So it just doesn't look the same with your own camera. You either buy theirs, or have it as part of your photo package.  Sp this one picture, along with the ride photos are what you can't get with your own camera.


----------



## petals

CAPSLOCK said:


> View attachment 366193
> 
> The ET green screen photo.  You sit on the bike w/ ET in the basket.



Do you know how much it is to buy a picture like that if you don’t have the photo package?

Also is the Black Friday sale done for the photos I’m not seeing it on the website?


----------



## CAPSLOCK

For whatever reason they don't post it on Universal's website. Here is the link:
https://presale.amazingpictures.com/UniversalFlorida.aspx


----------



## Heidi K

My in-laws are going to Universal in February, then my own family has a trip planned for April.  Would it be overly complicated to buy two 5 day packages, and give one to them and keep one for ourselves?  Would it help if I used my mother-in-law's email for their package?  I'm thinking this could be a great Christmas present for them.


----------



## petals

CAPSLOCK said:


> For whatever reason they don't post it on Universal's website. Here is the link:
> https://presale.amazingpictures.com/UniversalFlorida.aspx


Got it thanks. The 5 day offer works out cheaper than the 1 day full price!


----------



## CAPSLOCK

petals said:


> Got it thanks. The 5 day offer works out cheaper than the 1 day full price!


Plus you get the 3 printed photos included. BTW, if you don't want a poster size print they will swap it for a more reasonable size.


----------



## WanderlustNZ

Thank you so much to everyone who provided details of the Black Friday special.
I wasn’t going to buy a photopass for the Universal portion of my trip, but the 5 day special made it too tempting to say ‘No’.

How long will the photos be available for download on the website after they’ve been taken?  I’ve seen everything from indefinitely to a long time, so if the latter, exactly how long is ‘long’?
I am visiting Universal in 3 weeks time, but I won’t get home to New Zealand until about 5 weeks later.  Until then, I won’t have anything to access my photos except my phone/the app.  
Is this okay, or should I be leaving instructions for my mother in law to go onto our desktop and download them all before we get home?  

Thanks heaps for your advice.


----------



## CAPSLOCK

Mine taken in Feb are still accessible to download.


----------



## Vicki Rickerd

Michael Webb said:


> Because I am a scrapbooker and buy most ride photos, this was a deal and a savings for me.


Same here. 3 years ago when we were there I did not get nearly enough photos. I jumped on this deal and am hoping for better results this year. Any suggestions on can't miss photo ops? Also if I have the card and dont do the ride, how do the boys' ride pic get to my account?


----------



## CAPSLOCK

Vicki Rickerd said:


> Any suggestions on can't miss photo ops? Also if I have the card and dont do the ride, how do the boys' ride pic get to my account?


You can hand the boys the card for the ride, or you can get a second card for them to carry - multiple cards can be attached to the same photo account.

The Raptor encounter is my favorite photo op... also fun to watch other families meet him.  
Other good ones:
-The Gringotts ride line 
-The Back to the Future delorean
-The Jurassic Park Jeep, and the other JP vehicle
-Spiderman meet & greet

Note also any of the roving photographers can shoot different angles for you - the ones in front of Seuss Landing usually do the archway, but you can ask them to do in front of the IoA lake, which makes a wonderful backdrop. The photographer on the bridge to Hogsmeade shoots in front of Hogwatrs typically, but under the Hogsmeade arch is a great shot too.


----------



## Vicki Rickerd

CAPSLOCK said:


> The Raptor encounter is my favorite photo op... also fun to watch other families meet him.


Thanks! I dont even remember seeing that last time we were there. Must have been that never ending rain blocking my view


----------



## Michael Webb

Most photos are in the $20-$25 range without the photo package.


----------



## Michael Webb

I love the Spiderman photo op in the back of the Spiderman store (opposite side of the street from the Spiderman ride). It's a green screen shot but the comic book cover they put up for your photo is great.  And you can't get that without their photographer. I took that photo as my free poster size print to hang in my daughter's bedroom!


----------



## queenbee99

Is it possible that they will re run this before Christmas? We just decided to go with family. Is it possible to get all 6 of us on one share?


----------



## Michael Webb

Can't say for sure if they will run it again before Christmas. Give them a call. I found out the most details by talking directly with Amazing Pictures. AS I recall, you leave a message and they call you back. They did call me back same day.  I booked with a summer special in June for a trip in September. They were able to answer all my questions.  I don't have the phone number at my finger tips but I know I found it easily on the Amazing Pictures website. 
I think it is possible to put everybody on the account and get a number of cards for everybody to use.


----------



## Proud Newfie

I'm visiting Universal for the first time next month, does the package give you the ride photos, or will I have to purchase those separate anyway?


----------



## sherlockmiles

Proud Newfie said:


> I'm visiting Universal for the first time next month, does the package give you the ride photos, or will I have to purchase those separate anyway?



Yes it does.  REmember that things dont work like disney - I believe you still have to "add" your photo to your account yourself at the end of the ride.


----------



## RJstanis

sherlockmiles said:


> Yes it does.  REmember that things dont work like disney - I believe you still have to "add" your photo to your account yourself at the end of the ride.



Yes you do. Also FYI, if you want to make any edits to ride photos they have to be done there or in the park (ie zoom in, fix green screen mistakes, etc). You can make minimal edits on the other photographer photos online but not the ride ones.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Thanks everyone.  I ended up purchasing this last week.



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Mine are the same resolution.  We've printed up to 8 x 10 size with no issues & good quality.



Thanks Gina!  I'm glad to hear that.


----------



## Michael Webb

Enjoy! I'll be anxious to hear how you liked it!


----------



## Brandilovesdisney

Are there any photo ops in the parks that are not included with the My Universal Photo Package?


----------



## sherlockmiles

Brandilovesdisney said:


> Are there any photo ops in the parks that are not included with the My Universal Photo Package?


I believe that the pictures and video available on rip rocket (? dont know real name) rollercoaster are not.


----------



## Vicki Rickerd

Brandilovesdisney said:


> Are there any photo ops in the parks that are not included with the My Universal Photo Package?


Here is a link to what the Universal site has listed https://www.universalorlando.com/we...html#universal-photos-participating-locations


----------



## Brandilovesdisney

Awesome - thank you! Do you think there will be another photo package sale in the next two weeks? Or would the next one probably be boxing day? (I missed the one on Black Friday).


----------



## briemer99

^^I am wondering the same thing.


----------



## Squirlz

sherlockmiles said:


> I believe that the pictures and video available on rip rocket (? dont know real name) rollercoaster are not.


I had to do something extra to get my RRR picture.  I don't remember what but a TM explained it to me after the ride.


----------



## Vicki Rickerd

Squirlz said:


> I had to do something extra to get my RRR picture.  I don't remember what but a TM explained it to me after the ride.


Hoping someone can expand on what you have to do for that ride. I am excited to see my boys faces on this one.


----------



## Squirlz

Vicki Rickerd said:


> Hoping someone can expand on what you have to do for that ride. I am excited to see my boys faces on this one.


I'll find out next week.


----------



## Michael Webb

I'd advise calling Amazing Pictures to find out what deals exist and when the next one will be.  (Gee, maybe if they get enough calls about deals they'll lower their prices or offer them more frequently!)  They are very responsive and helpful. As far as Rip Roarin' roller coaster or whatever it is called -I have to beg ignorance because I didn't ride it. But I loved my photo package at discount rates!


----------



## briemer99

Michael Webb said:


> I'd advise calling Amazing Pictures to find out what deals exist and when the next one will be.  (Gee, maybe if they get enough calls about deals they'll lower their prices or offer them more frequently!)  They are very responsive and helpful. As far as Rip Roarin' roller coaster or whatever it is called -I have to beg ignorance because I didn't ride it. But I loved my photo package at discount rates!


I called the only 800 phone number I could find online and called twice, nobody answers. It says to call back during business hours even though I called ebtween 11-5 monday and tuesday. Do you have a number?


----------



## Michael Webb

1-800-368-6386
I'm sorry I didn't see this sooner and I hope I'm not too late,

It's probably the same number you have. I was calling them in the June/July time frame and I had to leave a message and then they called me back same day.

Maybe they are just not doing it that way. A shame that they can't/don't promote their business better. Keep trying - good luck. (Try emailing them too - there was an email address under "contact")


----------



## briemer99

Not a problem, they actually called me back and said they don't know when they will have another sale, they said most of it is dealt with by Universal. Really hoping they have a Christmas/New years sale since we will be there in early January


----------



## Vicki Rickerd

Squirlz said:


> I'll find out next week.


Did you ever figure out what has to be done on this ride to get the pics? Thanks


----------



## Squirlz

Vicki Rickerd said:


> Did you ever figure out what has to be done on this ride to get the pics? Thanks


I'm sorry to say that I forgot all about it


----------



## crazywig

Squirlz said:


> I had to do something extra to get my RRR picture.  I don't remember what but a TM explained it to me after the ride.



When you go up to the counter they will give you a slip of paper with a number on it and then you add that number on the amazing pics web site to get the picture. It's the only ride pic that's like that.


----------



## optstud

Checked twitter. MUP will be posting deal Monday.


----------



## crazywig

Sale is up.

5 day for $60, Annual pass for $80.


----------



## optstud

Deals on. $60 for 5day.  $80 for annual.


----------



## Bethany10

So if we did the 5 day I'd have 5 days to both take photos AND download, or it's just good for 5 days of photos?


----------



## crazywig

5 consecutive days of photos and the downloads are forever. My pics from 3yrs ago are still in my account.


----------



## Bethany10

Thank you!


----------



## HR07

Newbie here ... just wanted to thank you all for posting about this deal. It will save me some cash on my upcoming trip.


----------



## Candycane83

crazywig said:


> Sale is up.
> 
> 5 day for $60, Annual pass for $80.


Thanks for the tip!!


----------



## mernin

crazywig said:


> Sale is up.
> 
> 5 day for $60, Annual pass for $80.


 Thanks!  I've been waiting for one to pop up!


----------



## Suprize2017

Our trip is towards the end of February. Would I still be able to take advantage of this sale price now even though I won’t be using it for another seven weeks?


----------



## Hayduke

I'm sure this has been covered elsewhere or even in this thread, but every year we've considered the photo pass we decide against it. Then I was just thinking about the fact that we did do a couple photos at character greets (Spiderman and after the Minions ride), and paid for prints. Would those photos have been covered in the Photo Pass?


----------



## macraven

It did for me


----------



## crazywig

Suprize2017 said:


> Our trip is towards the end of February. Would I still be able to take advantage of this sale price now even though I won’t be using it for another seven weeks?



Yes! You could buy it now and not activate if for a year, it's still good.



Hayduke said:


> I'm sure this has been covered elsewhere or even in this thread, but every year we've considered the photo pass we decide against it. Then I was just thinking about the fact that we did do a couple photos at character greets (Spiderman and after the Minions ride), and paid for prints. Would those photos have been covered in the Photo Pass?



You'd get the photos in your account and the packages come with 2 free prints I think. And other prints in park are at a big discount.


----------



## Suprize2017

Hayduke said:


> I'm sure this has been covered elsewhere or even in this thread, but every year we've considered the photo pass we decide against it. Then I was just thinking about the fact that we did do a couple photos at character greets (Spiderman and after the Minions ride), and paid for prints. Would those photos have been covered in the Photo Pass?



Those types of photos were in my file at the end of the day. Our package included those types of photos and ride photos. We had a few pictures that cast members took (not sure what the employees are called at Universal), but not nearly as many as we get at Disney with the Memory Maker. I never get as many pictures at Universal as I do at Disney, but I still end up getting the package because the ride pictures are always so much fun.


----------



## Hayduke

Great thanks everyone, this was exactly what I needed to hear.


----------



## glvsav37

awesome...grabbed this last year, going to do it again. Thanks for posting.


----------



## mernin

Suprize2017 said:


> Our trip is towards the end of February. Would I still be able to take advantage of this sale price now even though I won’t be using it for another seven weeks?


 yep! I bought for our trip at the end of March. Just take the email you get to the photo centre when you get there.


----------



## Michael Webb

Everybody has the right idea here. At this price, it's worth it for what you get. At the regular price...eh...not so much. You may also be surprised by some "extras" when you "check out. I got a 5x7, an 8x10 and a poster size print of my choice. I'm pretty sure the poster size wasn't included in my package when I bought it.  Enjoy everybody. 
And just remember to look for photographers. They are not as plentiful as at Disney so take every opportunity.


----------



## Niki Lancaster

Can I just ask, the annual pass for $79.99 can anyone buy that or do you need to have a Universal annual membership? Also, what does MUP stand for? Thanks


----------



## Niki Lancaster

Ah just realised, MUP stands for My Universal pass but still have the question can anyone buy this? I go end of March for 3 weeks & this seems to good to be true? Thanks again


----------



## macraven

Niki Lancaster said:


> Can I just ask, the annual pass for $79.99 can anyone buy that or do you need to have a Universal annual membership? Also, what does MUP stand for? Thanks


_For the discount, you do need the ap_


----------



## Niki Lancaster

macraven said:


> _For the discount, you do need the ap_


----------



## Niki Lancaster

Ok, so if I download the amazing pictures app, I can then buy the annual pass for $79.99? Seems a catch as the 14 day one is $139.99. Am I missing something don’t want to buy it & then be told I couldn’t order as I’m not an annual member? Has anyone actually bought this deal? Thanks again


----------



## macraven

_All can buy the photo package but the ap discount makes it a good monetary deal_


----------



## WDW dreaming

macraven said:


> _For the discount, you do need the ap_



Feel free to correct me if I'm wrong, but I think the "ap" here refers to Annual Pass and not the Amazing Picture App. I "think" Niki may be interpreting it as the Amazing Pictures App in the previous posts. I don't know the answers to the other questions but hope this helps clear the muddied waters a bit!


----------



## CAPSLOCK

Call and ask. Their non-discounted Annual Pass package states "Requires a Universal Florida annual pass, will be converted to a 3 day package if you do not have annual pass."

The discounted one does not say that, but it is worth calling to confirm.


----------



## lebeau

Niki Lancaster said:


> Ok, so if I download the amazing pictures app, I can then buy the annual pass for $79.99? Seems a catch as the 14 day one is $139.99. Am I missing something don’t want to buy it & then be told I couldn’t order as I’m not an annual member? Has anyone actually bought this deal? Thanks again



You can buy the AP package before you buy your AP.  They won't ask for it until you activate the package in the parks.  I have heard of cases in which people got away with not showing an AP, but I wouldn't chance it.  If they ask you for an AP and you don't have one, it gets converted to a 3 day package.

Just to confirm, we bought our APs AFTER the package but BEFORE activation and we were just fine.


----------



## macraven

_Sorry
My post was in reference to annual pass when I wrote AP_


----------



## wendlle

crazywig said:


> Sale is up.
> 
> 5 day for $60, Annual pass for $80.



Is this sale over? I can't see anything on sale at the moment via this link.


----------



## Niki Lancaster

macraven said:


> _For the discount, you do need the ap_


So I’ve just received an email saying I didn’t need to be an annual member! Too late now as the offer is no longer on. I should’ve just bought it at the time & risked it


----------



## lebeau

wendlle said:


> Is this sale over? I can't see anything on sale at the moment via this link.





Niki Lancaster said:


> So I’ve just received an email saying I didn’t need to be an annual member! Too late now as the offer is no longer on. I should’ve just bought it at the time & risked it



If you can wait that long, the Mardi Gras offer came in early February of last year.  I would expect a similar offer this year.


----------



## Niki Lancaster

lebeau said:


> If you can wait that long, the Mardi Gras offer came in early February of last year.  I would expect a similar offer this year.


Ah ok. I go in March so will keep a look out for that. Thank you


----------



## lebeau

Niki Lancaster said:


> Ah ok. I go in March so will keep a look out for that. Thank you



Good luck.  I bet folks will post updates when the offer comes around again.  Almost guarantee if you go in March, the Mardi Gras package will be offered again.  It's a good deal.


----------



## wendlle

lebeau said:


> If you can wait that long, the Mardi Gras offer came in early February of last year.  I would expect a similar offer this year.



I’m not going until September, so I’ll keep an eye on this thread for updates on sales.


----------



## verleniahall

HEADS UP!!

The My Universal Photos Facebook Page stated that they will be dropping a Mardi Gra Deal on MONDAY the 4th of March!!

https://www.facebook.com/myuniversalphotos/


----------



## verleniahall

Oh and I asked if you needed an AP to buy the 1 year photo pass and was told NO


----------



## macraven

_Thanks for your update _


----------



## mortalmax

Yesssss!  I've been waiting (and mentally kicking myself because I didn't upgrade my 5 days to an annual pass last time at the park.) 

I'm so happy!  My sister and I have 200+ pictures in five days. We flagged every photographer we saw and kept taking ride photos (& the green screens).


----------



## macraven

That picture package is so worth it

I bet you have a lot of loving memories come back to you when you look at all the pictures you had taken


----------



## DMLAINI

How do you get your photos after the trip?  I'm familiar with the Memory Maker at Disney, so I was hoping the process is similar.


----------



## verleniahall

DMLAINI said:


> How do you get your photos after the trip?  I'm familiar with the Memory Maker at Disney, so I was hoping the process is similar.



You will create an account with my amazng picures for universal orlando and they will be there!


----------



## verleniahall

https://presale.amazingpictures.com/UniversalFlorida.aspx 

Marti Gras Deal is LIVE!


----------



## Sue M

verleniahall said:


> https://presale.amazingpictures.com/UniversalFlorida.aspx
> 
> Marti Gras Deal is LIVE!


Thank you for posting the link. The special doesn’t appear on the Universal site for photos.


----------



## DMLAINI

Do you set up the account prior to the trip?


----------



## sherlockmiles

DMLAINI said:


> Do you set up the account prior to the trip?



I would just as an extra precaution, and also so that if you have any issues you can resolve easier at the parks.
Also download the app (i think).


----------



## cincystamper

Is this a one-day sale?  If not, any idea how long it will be available?


----------



## 123SA

Does anyone know how long the sale will last?  Do I need to buy it today?

(I bought this last year.  97 photos over 5 days.   I wish they has more photographers around the parks, but the ride photos are AWESOME!   I was especially happy with the Volcano Bay photos.)


----------



## dawnnikol

Just FYI, I did e-mail CS to verify the packages are good forever.  Here's the reply.  I'd purchase early if you're unsure how long the sale will last.



> Hello Dawn,
> 
> I am happy to help. The packages do not have an expiration date and can be redeemed at any time. Please let me know if you need anything further.
> 
> 
> 
> *Thank you,*
> 
> *I hope this email finds you and finds you well.*
> 
> *Devona T.*
> 
> Customer Service Representative
> 
> 1-800-368-6386


----------



## smiths02

Ok...so now I have a dilemma.  I was not going to buy the photo package mostly because I was planning on 4 park days that would not be consecutive, so the cheapest one that fit was $140.

Well, now there is a year for $79.99 or 5 days for $59.99
We bought APs and would like to go back, however, we might not go back within a year (since the APs are good for 15 months).  So to do 5 days or one year...decisions, decisions


----------



## dawnnikol

smiths02 said:


> Ok...so now I have a dilemma.  I was not going to buy the photo package mostly because I was planning on 4 park days that would not be consecutive, so the cheapest one that fit was $140.
> 
> Well, now there is a year for $79.99 or 5 days for $59.99
> We bought APs and would like to go back, however, we might not go back within a year (since the APs are good for 15 months).  So to do 5 days or one year...decisions, decisions



$20 could worth the peace of mind?


----------



## smiths02

dawnnikol said:


> $20 could worth the peace of mind?


True. I just went ahead and bought the yearly one.
I saved over $200 on my room today, so that will cover the photo pass!


----------



## elfling8

dawnnikol said:


> Just FYI, I did e-mail CS to verify the packages are good forever.  Here's the reply.  I'd purchase early if you're unsure how long the sale will last.



Thank you - we are going in April and I was planning on getting the 3 day.  5 day with the sale it is!!!

Edit - was just looking at the link.  This is the same that you would buy at the hotel when you arrive, with the UO photographers and all ride photos, correct?  The page just looks a little sketchy  LOL  
Also, can you activate in Citywalk or at the on site resorts as well, and are there photo spots in either?  We will arrive April 17th, DH's bday, but won't go to a park until the 18th.  Leaving the 21st, so if we wanted to make the most of the 5 days it would be great to be able to use that first day.


----------



## dec2009mama

do these go on sale often?  not sure I want to purchase now for August.......


----------



## lebeau

dec2009mama said:


> do these go on sale often?  not sure I want to purchase now for August.......



They do go on sale pretty frequently.  I *think* there is usually another sale in the summer.  If you were to buy now, you do not have to activate until you go.  We bought the Mardis Gras package for a summer trip last year and it was fine.


----------



## verleniahall

elfling8 said:


> Thank you - we are going in April and I was planning on getting the 3 day.  5 day with the sale it is!!!
> 
> Edit - was just looking at the link.  This is the same that you would buy at the hotel when you arrive, with the UO photographers and all ride photos, correct?  The page just looks a little sketchy  LOL
> Also, can you activate in Citywalk or at the on site resorts as well, and are there photo spots in either?  We will arrive April 17th, DH's bday, but won't go to a park until the 18th.  Leaving the 21st, so if we wanted to make the most of the 5 days it would be great to be able to use that first day.



This is the presale site - it is legit - yes - its the same company 

I thought the same thing last year, but it worked just fine - plus with the presale special you get some free photos!


----------



## crazywig

elfling8 said:


> Thank you - we are going in April and I was planning on getting the 3 day.  5 day with the sale it is!!!
> 
> Edit - was just looking at the link.  This is the same that you would buy at the hotel when you arrive, with the UO photographers and all ride photos, correct?  The page just looks a little sketchy  LOL
> Also, can you activate in Citywalk or at the on site resorts as well, and are there photo spots in either?  We will arrive April 17th, DH's bday, but won't go to a park until the 18th.  Leaving the 21st, so if we wanted to make the most of the 5 days it would be great to be able to use that first day.



That link is the legit link! This page has all the info you should need. I think there is a photo kiosk in citywalk but I am not sure, definitely not in the resorts. It's quick to activate first thing in the morning, the photo stores are close to the entrance gates of each park


----------



## elfling8

Thanks for the confirmation and info   I did go ahead and buy it.  Great deal!


----------



## wendlle

I got the 5 day special and will use it in September. Great deal and we've never got it before because it was too expensive.
The info that came with it says "The first step is to bring this printed email to any Universal
Photographer and present the order number below. You'll get
your first picture taken and instructions on where to
go to collect your My Universal Photos™ package card. "


----------



## skylock

I haven't had the photo package in a couple of years now.

The last time I had it we got two lanyards and I forget what else.

Can someone tell me their experience more recently with redeeming the certificate.


----------



## wendlle

skylock said:


> Can someone tell me their experience more recently with redeeming the certificate.



See my post above yours. 
That is what came with my confirmation. It says how to redeem the voucher.


----------



## skylock

wendlle said:


> See my post above yours.
> That is what came with my confirmation. It says how to redeem the voucher.



Yeah, I saw that, but I was wondering how it works now when you redeem your certificate in the parks.

To be honest, I am mostly looking to find out if you still get the two lanyards with the package. Our group splits in two after lunch. The thrill seekers group and tamer ride group so I want both groups to have one because we have found the few photographers around often come to you when they see the lanyard.


----------



## wendlle

skylock said:


> Yeah, I saw that, but I was wondering how it works now when you redeem your certificate in the parks.
> 
> To be honest, I am mostly looking to find out if you still get the two lanyards with the package. Our group splits in two after lunch. The thrill seekers group and tamer ride group so I want both groups to have one because we have found the few photographers around often come to you when they see the lanyard.



I saw someone ask a similar question in their Facebook page 
The answer was that you can get an additional pass so you can split up you just need to ask for two.


----------



## CAPSLOCK

You get a credit card size photo card that is linked to your online photo account. You can add more photo cards to the same account, so if you split up every member of the party can add photos. You can also add new cards if you lose one, or forget it at the hotel or whatever.  

At Volcano Bay, you link your tapu tapus to the photo account instead of using cards - make sure to link all the tapus as there are on-site photos.


----------



## Sue M

CAPSLOCK said:


> You get a credit card size photo card that is linked to your online photo account. You can add more photo cards to the same account, so if you split up every member of the party can add photos. You can also add new cards if you lose one, or forget it at the hotel or whatever.
> 
> At Volcano Bay, you link your tapu tapus to the photo account instead of using cards - make sure to link all the tapus as there are on-site photos.


Do they tell you how to link to the Tapus?  Our last visit VB wasn’t built! 4 yrs ago. So many changes!


----------



## CAPSLOCK

I seem to recall them being linked at a photo tent / gift shop area near the entrance. I just showed up with our photo card and the tapus, and they did their magic.


----------



## mortalmax

skylock said:


> Yeah, I saw that, but I was wondering how it works now when you redeem your certificate in the parks.
> 
> To be honest, I am mostly looking to find out if you still get the two lanyards with the package. Our group splits in two after lunch. The thrill seekers group and tamer ride group so I want both groups to have one because we have found the few photographers around often come to you when they see the lanyard.



My sister and I got two separate cards but only one lanyard. I gave my sister the photo pass lanyard and I put mine with my annual pass lanyard.  And the photographers usually are quick to eye her pass lanyard!


----------



## skylock

mortalmax said:


> My sister and I got two separate cards but only one lanyard. I gave my sister the photo pass lanyard and I put mine with my annual pass lanyard.  And the photographers usually are quick to eye her pass lanyard!



Yes, that is why I was hoping for two. Maybe I still have the lanyards from before. I think I will go start looking.


----------



## verleniahall

skylock said:


> Yes, that is why I was hoping for two. Maybe I still have the lanyards from before. I think I will go start looking.



If u search it on eBay there is a my universal photos lanyard for 5.99


----------



## audrey13

Has anyone gotten/used the American Express offer for the photo package?  It is not nearly as good as the sales that have been discussed on this thread, it looks like maybe you get an extra print or two?  It is unclear to me whether I can buy the photo package online with my AmEx card (taking advantage of the $10 online/advance purchase discount) and still get the AmEx deal when I present my receipt at the park?


----------



## verleniahall

audrey13 said:


> Has anyone gotten/used the American Express offer for the photo package?  It is not nearly as good as the sales that have been discussed on this thread, it looks like maybe you get an extra print or two?  It is unclear to me whether I can buy the photo package online with my AmEx card (taking advantage of the $10 online/advance purchase discount) and still get the AmEx deal when I present my receipt at the park?



I would go to their Facebook page - My Universal Photos - and send them a message asking ur question - during business hours they respond really quickly


----------



## audrey13

audrey13 said:


> Has anyone gotten/used the American Express offer for the photo package?  It is not nearly as good as the sales that have been discussed on this thread, it looks like maybe you get an extra print or two?  It is unclear to me whether I can buy the photo package online with my AmEx card (taking advantage of the $10 online/advance purchase discount) and still get the AmEx deal when I present my receipt at the park?





verleniahall said:


> I would go to their Facebook page - My Universal Photos - and send them a message asking ur question - during business hours they respond really quickly



Thanks, they did respond very quickly!  FYI - the American Express offer is only good if you buy the photo package in the park.  Which nullifies its value - it is $10 cheaper to buy the package online, and the AmEx benefit is one extra 5x7 or 8x10 print valued at $10.  Oh well.  I was one day too late for the most recent Amazing Pictures sale.  I guess I will wait and see whether we end up taking many photos and maybe add it once we are there.


----------



## CAPSLOCK

You get the digital photos with the photo package, which you can then print out at CVS or wherever. Much cheaper to print out several once you're home, unless you really need a copy while you are still at Universal.


----------



## verleniahall

audrey13 said:


> Thanks, they did respond very quickly!  FYI - the American Express offer is only good if you buy the photo package in the park.  Which nullifies its value - it is $10 cheaper to buy the package online, and the AmEx benefit is one extra 5x7 or 8x10 print valued at $10.  Oh well.  I was one day too late for the most recent Amazing Pictures sale.  I guess I will wait and see whether we end up taking many photos and maybe add it once we are there.



Depending on when you are going, they might be offering the sale again before you go


----------



## JAMIESMITH

smiths02 said:


> Ok...so now I have a dilemma.  I was not going to buy the photo package mostly because I was planning on 4 park days that would not be consecutive, so the cheapest one that fit was $140.
> 
> Well, now there is a year for $79.99 or 5 days for $59.99
> We bought APs and would like to go back, however, we might not go back within a year (since the APs are good for 15 months).  So to do 5 days or one year...decisions, decisions



Am I missing something? I don't see a time day package for $59.99


----------



## dawnnikol

JAMIESMITH said:


> Am I missing something? I don't see a time day package for $59.99



Looks like the deal is gone, you'll have to watch for the summer one.


----------



## JAMIESMITH

dawnnikol said:


> Looks like the deal is gone, you'll have to watch for the summer one.



Wow! Is it always that fast?


----------



## skylock

JAMIESMITH said:


> Wow! Is it always that fast?



It usually runs for one week. If you have face book add them and you will get the info. I have them set for show message first so when I open up facebook, any new announcements are the first thing I see.


----------



## iona

JAMIESMITH said:


> Wow! Is it always that fast?



They run deals frequently so, based on your countdown, there will definitely be another one before you go.


----------



## JAMIESMITH

skylock said:


> It usually runs for one week. If you have face book add them and you will get the info. I have them set for show message first so when I open up facebook, any new announcements are the first thing I see.



Thanks! I will do that!



iona said:


> They run deals frequently so, based on your countdown, there will definitely be another one before you go.



Thank you!


----------



## Squirlz

There will be a sale announcement next week sometime.


----------



## macraven

_Thanks for the heads up squirlz _


----------



## smiths02

Squirlz said:


> There will be a sale announcement next week sometime.


Facebook says Monday (4/8)


----------



## Sue M

audrey13 said:


> Thanks, they did respond very quickly!  FYI - the American Express offer is only good if you buy the photo package in the park.  Which nullifies its value - it is $10 cheaper to buy the package online, and the AmEx benefit is one extra 5x7 or 8x10 print valued at $10.  Oh well.  I was one day too late for the most recent Amazing Pictures sale.  I guess I will wait and see whether we end up taking many photos and maybe add it once we are there.


Thanks for the info. I was wondering too, I bought the last package deal for AP holders using my Amex to cover all bases.


----------



## Three cats

The new sale is up on their site.


----------



## mortalmax

Three cats said:


> The new sale is up on their site.



Ooh,  the 5 Days one includes a Shutterbutton video!  & this time they have the 2 years annual pass special!  Ahh,  I should've waited for this deal.

Edit: spelling


----------



## kabbie

Does the new Spring package have to be used by a specific date?  I can’t remember how to find out the particulars. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Iralyn

kabbie said:


> Does the new Spring package have to be used by a specific date?  I can’t remember how to find out the particulars.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



According to what they've said on the official Facebook page, no...it can be saved for any future date.


----------



## kabbie

When did it have to be used by?

Never mind - From reading the Facebook post, they say that you can use it whenever you are ready. Even 2020.


----------



## DMLAINI

I have the Amazing Pictures app on my phone.  I  registered my email address & a password.  So when I go to the parks, the photos will automatically show up in the app & then I can download the photos from there to have them printed?


----------



## CAPSLOCK

^ Completely correct.


----------



## crazywig

There's a deal for just a 1 day photo package on the official Universal Site. Good deal if you're popping over from disney for just a day as many do.  $25.

https://www.universalorlando.com/we...9l70DGkFhRLJj7ZAa_Jz0nj1bpB5lY9xkWRYUhLg61nkc


----------



## Kivara

Do I have to use an App with the photo package? I purchased the year long photo pass during the Mardis Gras sale, but have yet to use it. I am not good with cell phones...is this going to be an issue? Or can I just use the lanyard pass and have them do the work?


----------



## La Belle

mortalmax said:


> Ooh,  the 5 Days one includes a Shutterbutton video!  & this time they have the 2 years annual pass special!  Ahh,  I should've waited for this deal.
> 
> Edit: spelling



Sorry I can't find a special for 5 days. Where do I find this on the site? I used the link above which brought me to the 3 day and 1 day special.
I will be buying the ticket special for 5 days so would love to be able to get photos for all 5 days!

Thanks!


----------



## mortalmax

La Belle said:


> Sorry I can't find a special for 5 days. Where do I find this on the site? I used the link above which brought me to the 3 day and 1 day special.
> I will be buying the ticket special for 5 days so would love to be able to get photos for all 5 days!
> 
> Thanks!




The 5-day special can be found on the Amazing Photo/My Universal Photo link. It should say 2019 Spring MUP Shutterbuttons Special.


----------



## La Belle

mortalmax said:


> The 5-day special can be found on the Amazing Photo/My Universal Photo link. It should say 2019 Spring MUP Shutterbuttons Special.



Thank you.  I purchased the 5 day package. Disboards is the best!


----------



## CAPSLOCK

Kivara said:


> Do I have to use an App with the photo package?


No. You can see your photos directly on the MUP website. You just use the little card to add the photos, no fancy phone use required


----------



## DisneyMom93

CAPSLOCK said:


> No. You can see your photos directly on the MUP website. You just use the little card to add the photos, no fancy phone use required


What is MUP and Shutterbuttons?

I'm looking for discounted park photos and came across this thread but I'm confused.


----------



## DisneyMom93

Okay so I looked up Shutterbuttons.  Finally found something...

So is this $59.99 special the regular park photos also?  Or is it just photos and the Shutterbuttons in Harry Potter World?


----------



## CAPSLOCK

MUP = My Universal Photos (Universal's photo company).

The $59.99 special is all your photos from within all 3 Universal parks taken over 5 consecutive days - online / download access indefinitely. Plus "1 Free Shutterbuttons Video, 1 Free 5x7 Print, 1 Free 8x10 Print and 1 Free 16x18 Poster Print in Park." It's really quite a good deal.


----------



## cerberus

CAPSLOCK said:


> MUP = My Universal Photos (Universal's photo company).
> 
> The $59.99 special is all your photos from within all 3 Universal parks taken over 5 consecutive days - online / download access indefinitely. Plus "1 Free Shutterbuttons Video, 1 Free 5x7 Print, 1 Free 8x10 Print and 1 Free 16x18 Poster Print in Park." It's really quite a good deal.


So does 5 consecutive days mean in a row...we are staying 7 days but only planning on 5 days at the park. We plan to take a day off in the middle to rest, can we still use this 5 day pass?


----------



## mareed

Any tips to actually check out and pay from https://presale.amazingpictures.com/UniversalFlorida.aspx?  I add to the cart, select "next" from the shopping cart, log in, and then it just takes me back to the main page showing the shopping cart.  It does this whether I put in the good password or a bad one on the logon, so it doesn't seem to really be logging in.


----------



## CAPSLOCK

cerberus said:


> So does 5 consecutive days mean in a row...we are staying 7 days but only planning on 5 days at the park. We plan to take a day off in the middle to rest, can we still use this 5 day pass?


Yes, it is for 5 days in a row. You can still buy / use the 5 day package, but it stops working after the fifth day from when you activate it. It is still a good deal - I got the 5 day package and used 4 days, and ended up with a ton of pictures. Note that the prints included with the package need to be printed in the park by the end of the fifth day.


----------



## mortalmax

mareed said:


> Any tips to actually check out and pay from https://presale.amazingpictures.com/UniversalFlorida.aspx?  I add to the cart, select "next" from the shopping cart, log in, and then it just takes me back to the main page showing the shopping cart.  It does this whether I put in the good password or a bad one on the logon, so it doesn't seem to really be logging in.



Can you try creating as a new member?


----------



## verleniahall

cerberus said:


> So does 5 consecutive days mean in a row...we are staying 7 days but only planning on 5 days at the park. We plan to take a day off in the middle to rest, can we still use this 5 day pass?



Yes.  You have to use them 5 days in a row - so if you took a break in the middle, you would loose 1 day of photos


----------



## Dis2016Can

Just a heads-up - we were at Universal last week and while we love our photos and can download them, I tried printing some and they are quite fuzzy.  They do NOT include high resolution photos (Unlike Disney that gives you the option to download a high res file).  When I reached out to them, they indicated that they are mostly intended for social media sharing and limited printing (up to 5x7) but even some of my 5x7s printed fuzzy.  The prints we got in the park were fantastic though.


----------



## macraven

Thanks for sharing your experiences with the photo program glitch


----------



## danno561

Dis2016Can said:


> Just a heads-up - we were at Universal last week and while we love our photos and can download them, I tried printing some and they are quite fuzzy.  They do NOT include high resolution photos (Unlike Disney that gives you the option to download a high res file).  When I reached out to them, they indicated that they are mostly intended for social media sharing and limited printing (up to 5x7) but even some of my 5x7s printed fuzzy.  The prints we got in the park were fantastic though.


That is very disappointing.


----------



## verleniahall

Dis2016Can said:


> Just a heads-up - we were at Universal last week and while we love our photos and can download them, I tried printing some and they are quite fuzzy.  They do NOT include high resolution photos (Unlike Disney that gives you the option to download a high res file).  When I reached out to them, they indicated that they are mostly intended for social media sharing and limited printing (up to 5x7) but even some of my 5x7s printed fuzzy.  The prints we got in the park were fantastic though.




I have not had this experience - I have printed several 8x10's from walmart, walgreens, and shutterfly, and have recieved good qulaity prints - it might have been a glitch that day or timeframe - sorry you had that experience though!


----------



## danno561

verleniahall said:


> I have not had this experience - I have printed several 8x10's from walmart, walgreens, and shutterfly, and have recieved good qulaity prints - it might have been a glitch that day or timeframe - sorry you had that experience though!


That is reassuring! I had a hard time believing that photo quality would be that poor with any reasonable camera. At the same time, their response was troubling.


----------



## verleniahall

danno561 said:


> That is reassuring! I had a hard time believing that photo quality would be that poor with any reasonable camera. At the same time, their response was troubling.



Did you talk to Univeral OR My Universal Photos??


----------



## Squirlz

Another sale begins Friday May 24.


----------



## crabbymom

Squirlz said:


> Another sale begins Friday May 24.



Sale is live!  $60/5 days; $80/year; $130/2 years


----------



## Vicki Rickerd

crabbymom said:


> Sale is live!  $60/5 days; $80/year; $130/2 years



My Universal Photos is so worth the price especially on sale. 102 photos in 4 days and we missed a lot of character opportunities. Yes some are of the same ride or in the same place, but all are different.  Very pleased.


----------



## cerberus

Squirlz said:


> Another sale begins Friday May 24.


Thank you so much for posting! I missed the last sale and we leave on Sunday so this was perfect!!


----------



## Lynne G

Thanks for the reminder, had the year one, I have an AP, and over 200 pictures for three trips on that year time.  Since it will be expiring soon, the 130 deal for 2 years I just got tonight, is awesome.  Love the ride pictures and some of the photo people are a hoot.  

I have only downloaded, so wil try to print at Costco and see the quality.  I will let you all know how I do.

Disappointed if the resolution quality is not good when printing out.  Appreciate the above poster letting us know of the poor quality of prints.


----------



## Lynne G




----------



## Lynne G

Oh and with that 129.99 AP 2 year deal, besides the free pints in park, free Shutterbutton video.  That video is around 60 dollars alone.  Sweet.


----------



## Michael Webb

Dis2016Can said:


> Just a heads-up - we were at Universal last week and while we love our photos and can download them, I tried printing some and they are quite fuzzy.  They do NOT include high resolution photos (Unlike Disney that gives you the option to download a high res file).  When I reached out to them, they indicated that they are mostly intended for social media sharing and limited printing (up to 5x7) but even some of my 5x7s printed fuzzy.  The prints we got in the park were fantastic though.


I disagree. I enlarged mine to 8x10's and one to poster size and had no fuzziness in any of my photo package photos.  I don't know why you did. Maybe you should contact Amazing photos...


----------



## glvsav37

Ugh.....Had the window open on my browser and never completed the purchase. I just went back and the sale is over GRRRRRRRRRRR. Any idea when they normally post a new one?


----------



## iona

glvsav37 said:


> Ugh.....Had the window open on my browser and never completed the purchase. I just went back and the sale is over GRRRRRRRRRRR. Any idea when they normally post a new one?



They’re pretty regular. I’d expect one for 4th July.


----------



## glvsav37

iona said:


> They’re pretty regular. I’d expect one for 4th July.


that's great....we leave for the parks 5 or so days later :fingers crossed: TY!


----------



## Bethany10

Those of you who have printed at Sams Club or Costco, any issues? I sent mine through Sams and got the these are copywrited we won't produce them spiel. They basically said we don't believe you when I told them I had the package so I could download and print outside the park.


----------



## sherlockmiles

Whenever I've downloaded from disney or universal, the "release" was included.  You should just have to show that to them.


----------



## Bethany10

I'll have to look for that. Maybe I missed something in the folder. I was already not happy with them about other things and this was the topper. Thank you.


----------



## Michael Webb

I printed mine at Sam's Club with no problem but I take mine there on a disk and sit at their photo station and choose, edit and submit for printing while I'm there, I've never had any problem, even with reproducing photos that probably should have been copyrighted.  I don't submit them over the internet for printing.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Bethany10 said:


> Those of you who have printed at Sams Club or Costco, any issues? I sent mine through Sams and got the these are copywrited we won't produce them spiel. They basically said we don't believe you when I told them I had the package so I could download and print outside the park.



We printed some of ours last week through Sam's Club (order placed online and picked up in club) and had no problems.


----------



## glvsav37

Ugh, was hoping for a 4th of July sale. Leave for Univ in a week and was hoping to snag a last minute deal on photos.


----------



## yaya74

Saw a post on the My Universal Photo FB page that the 5 days and 1 year package will be on sale starting  7/15.


----------



## glvsav37

yaya74 said:


> Saw a post on the My Universal Photo FB page that the 5 days and 1 year package will be on sale starting  7/15.


great.....the day after I leave Universal. LOL


----------



## Sparker

yaya74 said:


> Saw a post on the My Universal Photo FB page that the 5 days and 1 year package will be on sale starting  7/15.


Thank you so much for this info.. I didn’t even know about the Facebook page for the photos. I can’t wait for the sale to go live.


----------



## MumziMom

The sale is live.  
5 day special, no Shutterbuttons, $59.99
One year special, no Shutterbuttons, $79.99
https://presale.amazingpictures.com...vvjKYkbWMBkDD2wfeY-PANJJoFGYjoqM_atpJ88qsdFxs


----------



## Vicki Rickerd

Looking for some help. My son just got back from UO. On one of the rides the scanner was broken so they gave him a card. The card got wet so he took a picture of it. I tried to enter the code on the amazing photos website and I get an error message. Any suggestions?


----------



## verleniahall

Vicki Rickerd said:


> Looking for some help. My son just got back from UO. On one of the rides the scanner was broken so they gave him a card. The card got wet so he took a picture of it. I tried to enter the code on the amazing photos website and I get an error message. Any suggestions?
> View attachment 417764


They are only good till the end of that day - he would have needed to go by the picture kiosk and have it’s addd then - they delete photos at the end of the day


----------



## Vicki Rickerd

verleniahall said:


> They are only good till the end of that day - he would have needed to go by the picture kiosk and have it’s addd then - they delete photos at the end of the day



I was afraid of that. He thought they worked like the Rip It Rock It Coaster. Thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## verleniahall

Vicki Rickerd said:


> I was afraid of that. He thought they worked like the Rip It Rock It Coaster. Thanks for the quick reply.



Sorry I don’t have a better response for you 

You could try messaging them on Facebook - my universal photos - and maybe they can work some “shrek farts” as my husband callls them (instead of Disney’s pixie dust) for you


----------



## Vicki Rickerd

verleniahall said:


> and maybe they can work some “shrek farts” as my husband callls them (instead of Disney’s pixie dust) for you



I love it! That is such a hubby thing to say. Thanks I will try that.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Dis2016Can said:


> Just a heads-up - we were at Universal last week and while we love our photos and can download them, I tried printing some and they are quite fuzzy.  They do NOT include high resolution photos (Unlike Disney that gives you the option to download a high res file).  When I reached out to them, they indicated that they are mostly intended for social media sharing and limited printing (up to 5x7) but even some of my 5x7s printed fuzzy.  The prints we got in the park were fantastic though.





verleniahall said:


> I have not had this experience - I have printed several 8x10's from walmart, walgreens, and shutterfly, and have recieved good qulaity prints - it might have been a glitch that day or timeframe - sorry you had that experience though!



I reached out to them back in November 2018 (just before I purchased a 5-day package) and they replied saying their photos are provided at 1500x2100 for portrait and 2100x1500 for landscape.  From what I can tell, that should be good enough for even 8x10.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Bethany10 said:


> Those of you who have printed at Sams Club or Costco, any issues? I sent mine through Sams and got the these are copywrited we won't produce them spiel. They basically said we don't believe you when I told them I had the package so I could download and print outside the park.





sherlockmiles said:


> Whenever I've downloaded from disney or universal, the "release" was included.  You should just have to show that to them.





Bethany10 said:


> I'll have to look for that. Maybe I missed something in the folder. I was already not happy with them about other things and this was the topper. Thank you.



Bethany, did you find a release?

I asked My Universal Photos (through FB messenger) yesterday about a release so I can get the photos printed at Costco.  The last two times I tried to print Disney photos at Costco, I had to bring in the release.  MUP replied back "Our photos are not allowed to be printed at other retail locations. We do not have permission from the Universal properties to allow that. Sorry. "

I'm hoping I can still get some photos printed at Walmart maybe.  I know my Costco will not print without a release.


----------



## Disney Addicted

I just wanted to let everyone know it's easy to change your photo package if you have not used it yet.

In November I purchased the 5-day photo package when it was on sale for $59.99.  Since then we decided to upgrade to Seasonal APs and our days will not be 5 consecutive days.  Yesterday I asked how I could upgrade to the 1 year AP photo package for $79.99.  MUP told me to purchase the 1 year package then send them the confirmation # for the 5 day package and they will refund it.


----------



## verleniahall

Disney Addicted said:


> Bethany, did you find a release?
> 
> I asked My Universal Photos (through FB messenger) yesterday about a release so I can get the photos printed at Costco.  The last two times I tried to print Disney photos at Costco, I had to bring in the release.  MUP replied back "Our photos are not allowed to be printed at other retail locations. We do not have permission from the Universal properties to allow that. Sorry. "
> 
> I'm hoping I can still get some photos printed at Walmart maybe.  I know my Costco will not print without a release.



I printed mine through shutterfly and they didn't require a release


----------



## sherlockmiles

verleniahall said:


> I printed mine through shutterfly and they didn't require a release


I print at Walgreens


----------



## Disney Addicted

verleniahall said:


> I printed mine through shutterfly and they didn't require a release



Awesome, thanks.  I can use Shutterfly in Canada.


----------



## FoxC63

sherlockmiles said:


> I print at Walgreens



YES!  I love it when they offer free 8x10's too!


----------



## Bethany10

Disney Addicted said:


> Bethany, did you find a release?
> 
> I asked My Universal Photos (through FB messenger) yesterday about a release so I can get the photos printed at Costco. The last two times I tried to print Disney photos at Costco, I had to bring in the release. MUP replied back "Our photos are not allowed to be printed at other retail locations. We do not have permission from the Universal properties to allow that. Sorry. "
> 
> I'm hoping I can still get some photos printed at Walmart maybe. I know my Costco will not print without a release.




I was able to get my sams to print them. In fact I had a canvas done of the volcano as they were on sale and it happens to match my decor on one of our rooms. Do you have access to a different costco? If not, I'd go online and do them. I have used photo affections via groupon for our Christmas cards and have been pleased with the quality.


----------



## Dynamite626

Universal newbie question:  if you don't purchase the photo package in advance, do they give you a card with a link to your photos in case you would like to purchase a few like Disney's does?


----------



## CAPSLOCK

Dynamite626 said:


> Universal newbie question:  if you don't purchase the photo package in advance, do they give you a card with a link to your photos in case you would like to purchase a few like Disney's does?


Yes.  You'll be able to collect photos throughout the day and look at them and decide if you'd like to purchase. If you don't have the package, you must access/buy the pictures by the end of the day; they erase the database overnight.


----------



## neverenoughtime

So how does this work if I purchase from https://presale.amazingpictures.com/UniversalFlorida.aspx? I am guessing this one price will cover our entire group? If we split up can we request two separate cards to be scanned? Where do we check in to receive the photopass cards? Also are there photographers during hhn?


----------



## CAPSLOCK

neverenoughtime said:


> I am guessing this one price will cover our entire group? If we split up can we request two separate cards to be scanned? Where do we check in to receive the photopass cards?


One package for the group. The little cards that you scan or hand to the photographers get connected to your photo account - you can connect multiple cards, for splitting up or if you forget the card one day or whatever.

You can get the cards almost anywhere - the photographers carry them, or the photo store at the front where you activate the account, or at the ride photo counter.


----------



## lvcourtneyy

Our first park day is planned for Volcano Bay. Do we need to activate first thing in the morning to get our photos for that day or can we wait until the afternoon to activate and still get any pictures taken before that?


----------



## ADisnerdsLifeForMe

Does USO offer any other photo package options in the parks, other than the 2 listed online (we aren't doing Volcano Bay)? We will be staying there for a week, but doing 4 park days. We would have been happy to purchase the 3 day option, but you have to use it on 3 consecutive days, & we plan to break up our park days, so that won't work.


----------



## Iralyn

When are you going?  If it is not for a while, follow their Facebook page and see what specials come up and if they'd work for you.  

For instance these were the summer specials that were available:
-5 Day MUP Digital Package - $59.99
5 Consecutive Days of Unlimited Digital Downloads at participating locations once activated in park
1 Free Digital Shutterbuttons Video
1 Free 5x7 Print
1 Free 8x9 Print
1 Free 16x18 Poster Print in park
-1 Year Digital Package - UO Annual Pass NOT Required - $79.99
365 Consecutive Days of Unlimited Digital Downloads at participating locations once activated in park
1 Free Digital Shutterbuttons Video
1 Free 5x7 Print
1 Free 8x9 Print
1 Free 16x18 Poster Print in park
-2 Year Digital Package - UO Annual Pass NOT Required - $129.99
730 Consecutive Days of Unlimited Digital Downloads at participating locations once activated in park
1 Free Digital Shutterbuttons Video
1 Free 5x7 Print
1 Free 8x9 Print
1 Free 16x18 Poster Print in park

It is not certain that a similar deal will come up again but if you have the time, it is worth waiting to see.


----------



## MumziMom

lvcourtneyy said:


> Our first park day is planned for Volcano Bay. Do we need to activate first thing in the morning to get our photos for that day or can we wait until the afternoon to activate and still get any pictures taken before that?


I'm not sure about that, sorry.  I know that you probably want everything linked prior to entering Volcano Bay - I had an issue with linking my credit card, and I'm still not sure why, as my photo package WAS linked.  You definitely want to make sure that you see your photos before exiting the park, as you may wish to have one of the printed ones from your package done there - I was super glad, because Volcano Bay is the only place that can print Volcano Bay photos - it is amazing how the TapuTapu "talks" wirelessly to take your photo on the rides.  It took just a couple of minutes for me to get a photo printed prior to leaving the park.


----------



## ADisnerdsLifeForMe

Iralyn said:


> When are you going?  If it is not for a while, follow their Facebook page and see what specials come up and if they'd work for you.
> 
> For instance these were the summer specials that were available:
> -5 Day MUP Digital Package - $59.99
> 5 Consecutive Days of Unlimited Digital Downloads at participating locations once activated in park
> 1 Free Digital Shutterbuttons Video
> 1 Free 5x7 Print
> 1 Free 8x9 Print
> 1 Free 16x18 Poster Print in park
> -1 Year Digital Package - UO Annual Pass NOT Required - $79.99
> 365 Consecutive Days of Unlimited Digital Downloads at participating locations once activated in park
> 1 Free Digital Shutterbuttons Video
> 1 Free 5x7 Print
> 1 Free 8x9 Print
> 1 Free 16x18 Poster Print in park
> -2 Year Digital Package - UO Annual Pass NOT Required - $129.99
> 730 Consecutive Days of Unlimited Digital Downloads at participating locations once activated in park
> 1 Free Digital Shutterbuttons Video
> 1 Free 5x7 Print
> 1 Free 8x9 Print
> 1 Free 16x18 Poster Print in park
> 
> It is not certain that a similar deal will come up again but if you have the time, it is worth waiting to see.


Not until the end of May - just liked their Facebook page. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## lvcourtneyy

MumziMom said:


> I'm not sure about that, sorry.  I know that you probably want everything linked prior to entering Volcano Bay - I had an issue with linking my credit card, and I'm still not sure why, as my photo package WAS linked.  You definitely want to make sure that you see your photos before exiting the park, as you may wish to have one of the printed ones from your package done there - I was super glad, because Volcano Bay is the only place that can print Volcano Bay photos - it is amazing how the TapuTapu "talks" wirelessly to take your photo on the rides.  It took just a couple of minutes for me to get a photo printed prior to leaving the park.



Thanks for the tips. I guess we'll just head to one of the photo counters in Volcano Bay first thing and hope they can sort us out quickly!


----------



## andieb0602

Is anyone else anxiously hoping for a Labor Day sale?  I completely spaced out on the July sale and missed it by a day.  Anything Black Friday would be after our trip.  Looking back at the posts here and on their FB page I didn't see any between summer and Black Friday last year but I'm going to hold out hope...


----------



## bookgirl2632

So I purchased a package when it was on sale several months back.  When we get to Universal, is there anything special I have to do to activate it?


----------



## CAPSLOCK

Print out your confirmation e-mail, and bring it to the photo store at the entrance to one of the parks. They'll activate it for you.


----------



## MumziMom

CAPSLOCK said:


> Print out your confirmation e-mail, and bring it to the photo store at the entrance to one of the parks. They'll activate it for you.





CAPSLOCK said:


> Print out your confirmation e-mail, and bring it to the photo store at the entrance to one of the parks. They'll activate it for you.



I forgot my printed confirmation e-mail back at the hotel (ugh!) but they accepted the email with the all the information (on my phone).


----------



## HuskieJohn

I will follow the thread if someone can post if there is a sale for any 3 day package that is better than the $89.99 that is currently offered (I dont do FB)

We do not go to Universal until 6/25 so I have time to get the best deal.


----------



## nikkita

following for updates 
21 days until we travel...


----------



## Lashed34

We're arriving in December for 2 weeks (HRH) and I've been thinking about a photo package but unsure. Do offers come up regularly or is it best just to wait to get there rather than pre-book?


----------



## Disxuni

Question, not sure if I'll do this, but as I literally have never done this before and I'm curious, how does it actually work? Tried to Google this info, but kept coming up with a lot of details on deals and prices, but not instruction. 

What I mean by that is for Disney, either they automatically link you due to your band, or you tap which photo it is using your band which is easy, but for Universal, do you have to walk up to the kiosk with a TM and let someone know which photo is yours if you want it linked to your account, or is it done another way?


----------



## FallsChurchDad

Disxuni said:


> Question, not sure if I'll do this, but as I literally have never done this before and I'm curious, how does it actually work? Tried to Google this info, but kept coming up with a lot of details on deals and prices, but not instruction.
> 
> What I mean by that is for Disney, either they automatically link you due to your band, or you tap which photo it is using your band which is easy, but for Universal, do you have to walk up to the kiosk with a TM and let someone know which photo is yours if you want it linked to your account, or is it done another way?



I'll describe how it worked for us.  

After you order, you'll get an email with your order information.  Once you're actually in the parks, you need to show this e-mail (printout or on your phone) to one of the many, many Universal Photos TMs, including the TMs at the ride-exit photo booths.  They will give you a Universal Photos card (or more than one, if you request it) plus one free lanyard to hold it (you have to pay $5 for any additional lanyards you want, so it's best to buy some cheap extra lanyards before your trip).   

You use these Universal Photos cards basically like magic bands, except photos don't load automatically in the main 2 parks.  At many ride exits, you can just scan the card and select the ride photo with your group in it.  You should go up to a TM if there is a problem - if you can't find your ride photo, or if your group's photo is obstructed.  They can usually find your photo, and they can edit the photo so that you can see everyone in your group.

In our experience, you should NOT try to set up your account before you enter the parks.  You really need the physical cards to make everything smooth, and it only takes a few minutes to set up.  If you are rope-dropping your first morning and don't want to waste time on this, just make notes of exactly when you rode each ride in the morning, and you can add your Universal Photos deal and all the pictures later in the day.  It's quite easy.

Two other notes - (1) with magic bands, we always got all our ride photos with no work (on Mine Train, etc.)   Volcano Bay supposedly has the same thing with Tapu Tapus, and we linked our Universal Photos to our Tapu Tapus, but the photos rarely showed up.  The ride photos at Volcano Bay are fantastic, so, if you already have a photo package, it is well worth the time and effort -- you just need to remember the exact time you rode the rides, then go to a TM inside Volcano Bay later in the day, and they will help you find your photos and add them directly to your account; (2) the Spider-Man meet and greet in IoA, with a green screen, is really good if you have the photo package.


----------



## Lashed34

I'm considering getting the 3 day package, this may seem a very silly question but there are 2 of us going, will 1 card cover both of us?


----------



## bookgirl2632

FallsChurchDad said:


> I'll describe how it worked for us.
> 
> After you order, you'll get an email with your order information.  Once you're actually in the parks, you need to show this e-mail (printout or on your phone) to one of the many, many Universal Photos TMs, including the TMs at the ride-exit photo booths.  They will give you a Universal Photos card (or more than one, if you request it) plus one free lanyard to hold it (you have to pay $5 for any additional lanyards you want, so it's best to buy some cheap extra lanyards before your trip).
> 
> You use these Universal Photos cards basically like magic bands, except photos don't load automatically in the main 2 parks.  At many ride exits, you can just scan the card and select the ride photo with your group in it.  You should go up to a TM if there is a problem - if you can't find your ride photo, or if your group's photo is obstructed.  They can usually find your photo, and they can edit the photo so that you can see everyone in your group.
> 
> In our experience, you should NOT try to set up your account before you enter the parks.  You really need the physical cards to make everything smooth, and it only takes a few minutes to set up.  If you are rope-dropping your first morning and don't want to waste time on this, just make notes of exactly when you rode each ride in the morning, and you can add your Universal Photos deal and all the pictures later in the day.  It's quite easy.
> 
> Two other notes - (1) with magic bands, we always got all our ride photos with no work (on Mine Train, etc.)   Volcano Bay supposedly has the same thing with Tapu Tapus, and we linked our Universal Photos to our Tapu Tapus, but the photos rarely showed up.  The ride photos at Volcano Bay are fantastic, so, if you already have a photo package, it is well worth the time and effort -- you just need to remember the exact time you rode the rides, then go to a TM inside Volcano Bay later in the day, and they will help you find your photos and add them directly to your account; (2) the Spider-Man meet and greet in IoA, with a green screen, is really good if you have the photo package.


I wish I had seen this post this morning.  We just left Volcano Bay and had no idea I had to link my Tapu Tapu to My Universal Photos.  Any photos are gone, I suppose.  What a waste of money.  Guess I’ll have to get my money’s worth in the other parks.  

I miss Disney.  They make it easy.


----------



## CAPSLOCK

Lashed34 said:


> I'm considering getting the 3 day package, this may seem a very silly question but there are 2 of us going, will 1 card cover both of us?


One card will cover both, or if at any point you split up (or lose the card) you can grab another. They should be available at each ride photo kiosk or roving photographer. They'll connect each card to the same account, all on that one package price.


----------



## nikkita

Can I clarify...
Even if we have the package we still need to download EVERY night, or we lose them?


----------



## Squirlz

nikkita said:


> Can I clarify...
> Even if we have the package we still need to download EVERY night, or we lose them?


No you do not.  They remain on the site indefinitely.


----------



## Lashed34

Hi guys. Sorry, I didn't realise that this thread wasn't about Universals own photo packages and was infact about an independent company "My Universal Photos Packages".

Their website is VERY basic and only gives the name of a package & price - there are no details about what is/isn't included - especially the deals with shutterbuttons option (is it just 1 pic, all pics/video/not video etc etc).

Also with a 3 day photo pass at €90 and an annual one for €140, am I not better off just getting an annual pass to cover all 14 days of my holiday?

But their website....doesn't give me much confidence to be honest, the most basic website I've seen in many many years.


----------



## Monykalyn

It is easy to to use your photo card to scan at end of ride to load the photos. the Site is basic, but does work. It is NOT like Disney's however-where you can add borders/dates etc. The Universal sight has the borders already added (for example the Mummy ride photo). Usually there are self serve kiosks where you find your photo then scan card.
Sometimes the Universal photo sight runs specials (annual pass for price of 3 day, or special price for Universal pass holders.)
IF your trip isn't for a while I'd recommend waiting until you get to parks to ask a Photo TM in person your questions unless a really great deal comes up in the meantime. 
And if trip is more than 3 days and or if days are not consecutive then the annual photo pass is better if you want photos all days of your trip.


----------



## Lashed34

Monykalyn said:


> View attachment 442365It is easy to to use your photo card to scan at end of ride to load the photos. the Site is basic, but does work. It is NOT like Disney's however-where you can add borders/dates etc. The Universal sight has the borders already added (for example the Mummy ride photo). Usually there are self serve kiosks where you find your photo then scan card.
> Sometimes the Universal photo sight runs specials (annual pass for price of 3 day, or special price for Universal pass holders.)
> IF your trip isn't for a while I'd recommend waiting until you get to parks to ask a Photo TM in person your questions unless a really great deal comes up in the meantime.
> And if trip is more than 3 days and or if days are not consecutive then the annual photo pass is better if you want photos all days of your trip.


Thank you. I've now booked the 30 day package and they have been incredibly helpful through messenger - great customer service for someone who really is a technophobe.


----------



## nikkita

If i buy a 30 day or annual photo pass, can I share it with a friend? (who is going on a different day/s to me?)


----------



## LittleBug2

If I bought a 3 day photo pass, and end up upgrading my tickets to be Annual Passes, can I also upgrade my Photo Pass to be an Annual Photo Pass?


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Monykalyn said:


> View attachment 442365It is easy to to use your photo card to scan at end of ride to load the photos. the Site is basic, but does work. It is NOT like Disney's however-where you can add borders/dates etc. The Universal sight has the borders already added (for example the Mummy ride photo). Usually there are self serve kiosks where you find your photo then scan card.
> Sometimes the Universal photo sight runs specials (annual pass for price of 3 day, or special price for Universal pass holders.)
> IF your trip isn't for a while I'd recommend waiting until you get to parks to ask a Photo TM in person your questions unless a really great deal comes up in the meantime.
> And if trip is more than 3 days and or if days are not consecutive then the annual photo pass is better if you want photos all days of your trip.



Hey there Monica!

You CAN add different borders to your universal pics if you use the desktop version of the website.  Just click on the photo, select "create product" (blue button at the top of the picture), select 5 x 7 from the product options, and then "change border".  All the available border options will then appear, and you will also have the option to enlarge or reposition the photo as well.  

Let me know if you need any help!  I put new borders on all of my pics from last week.


----------



## Monykalyn

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Hey there Monica!
> 
> You CAN add different borders to your universal pics if you use the desktop version of the website.  Just click on the photo, select "create product" (blue button at the top of the picture), select 5 x 7 from the product options, and then "change border".  All the available border options will then appear, and you will also have the option to enlarge or reposition the photo as well.
> 
> Let me know if you need any help!  I put new borders on all of my pics from last week.


Thanks Gina! haven't played with it in quite a while-need to go look now from HHN trip


----------



## ACODonnell

amazingpictures.com ... is this the site to use for the photo packages?  Is it better to do this at the park or order it online before we go?  After purchasing it, do we bring it somewhere to show someone?  We leave next week.  Thanks!


----------



## Lashed34

ACODonnell said:


> amazingpictures.com ... is this the site to use for the photo packages?  Is it better to do this at the park or order it online before we go?  After purchasing it, do we bring it somewhere to show someone?  We leave next week.  Thanks!


If you get it beforehand through amazingpictures.com you can get all kinds of packages for lots of various lengths. You pay, get an email with an order number and then activate it just inside the gates of the park.

I really wasn't sure either, but went ahead and bought a 30 day package (we're there for 14 nights) and it was so simple and the customer service from them is amazing. Any questions you can msg them on Facebook or twitter - so simple and I have complete peace of mind for when we arrive in December.


----------



## ACODonnell

Lashed34 said:


> If you get it beforehand through amazingpictures.com you can get all kinds of packages for lots of various lengths. You pay, get an email with an order number and then activate it just inside the gates of the park.
> 
> I really wasn't sure either, but went ahead and bought a 30 day package (we're there for 14 nights) and it was so simple and the customer service from them is amazing. Any questions you can msg them on Facebook or twitter - so simple and I have complete peace of mind for when we arrive in December.


Thank you so much!  I've never been to Universal or Disney before, so I'm clueless!


----------



## andieb0602

I've been eagerly waiting for the Black Friday sale to go live and it's looking more and more like it will happen while we're at Universal.  From what I understand when you have your first photo taken they give you a card, correct?  If we have our pictures taken throughout the week and held on to the cards could I then order the package once the sale goes live and get the pictures from the previous days?  I'm wanting the annual photo pass and, from looking at last year's sale, the cost was $50 less what's usually listed - not a small chunk of change!


----------



## Lashed34

andieb0602 said:


> I've been eagerly waiting for the Black Friday sale to go live and it's looking more and more like it will happen while we're at Universal.  From what I understand when you have your first photo taken they give you a card, correct?  If we have our pictures taken throughout the week and held on to the cards could I then order the package once the sale goes live and get the pictures from the previous days?  I'm wanting the annual photo pass and, from looking at last year's sale, the cost was $50 less what's usually listed - not a small chunk of change!


As far as I'm aware you have a log with your email address and password, so you should be able to access photos from various trips. I may be wrong, but that's how it sounds.


----------



## CAPSLOCK

andieb0602 said:


> If we have our pictures taken throughout the week and held on to the cards could I then order the package once the sale goes live and get the pictures from the previous days?


You have to buy the package or individual photos by the end of the park day. They wipe the system each night unless the photos are purchased.


----------



## CPanther95

I have all the pictures connected to the system since they started the program. I still download all pictures after each trip just in case they purge, but so far they haven't.

I also started just getting it reactivated each trip inside the park. They can sell you the exact number of days you'll be there instead of trying to make their packages fit. 

Forget the price, but last time I got an annual pass. I'll get three 10 day trips out of it, but I wouldn't have purchased it unless it was less than double the 10 day price.


----------



## SaphiraSage

If anyone is looking - Black Friday prices went up this morning.


----------



## Lashed34

We bought the 30 day package months ago - still the best deal for us but the 18 month package is great value.


----------



## 3boymthr

We are going the end of April. If I buy either the 5 or 10 day package that’s on Black Friday special will I be able to wait until our arrival to activate?


----------



## cincystamper

3boymthr said:


> We are going the end of April. If I buy either the 5 or 10 day package that’s on Black Friday special will I be able to wait until our arrival to activate?



Yes. I bought mine during the last Mardi Gras sale and just activated it last weekend. Your days don't start counting until you activate it. The hardest part was finding the email again for them to scan!


----------



## ninafeliz

I just bought this for our trip in December.  This is all new to me.  So do I have to activate this on our first morning at the parks?  Where, at a photo store in the parks or just with a photographer at our first photo?  Can we do it at our resort?  Our first morning is the grinch breakfast, I assume we have to activate it first to get photos from that (I assume they take some there)?

I also see it comes with a 5x7, and 8x10 a shutterbuttons video and a rockit video.  Do we have to chose the photos when we get them, or can we wait until the end and choose a favorite?  As a followup, then if we can wait until the end where can we get the photos?

What the heck is a shutterbuttons video, and how do we get it since it's included?  I'm assuming a rockit video is from Rip Ride rockit?  So if we are in 2 rows, we only get one of the 2 videos?  Again, do we have to get it right then or is that something we can do later?

Sorry for all of the questions.  I don't recall all of this being at the beginning in a FAQ, if I am wrong and it's all spelled out for me and you want to link me instead of trying to answer I appreciate that also.  I'm excited about this trip, but out of my element.  I know all about photopass, but this is so strange to me!  TIA .


----------



## CAPSLOCK

I can answer most of that not involving the videos. 

You have to activate it in the parks, at the photo store just inside the entrance. You can get some photos before doing so, no need to activate first. Although you do need to activate the package before the end of your first day. I don't know if they can activate it at the resorts, I kinda doubt it though.

When your first photos taken, the photographer will give you a little credit card size card with a QR code. This will then be linked to your account and all photos automatically uploaded to it from then on. If you lose the card or need another, they can all be added to the same account, no extra charge  (you can have several cards going in case your party splits up).

Each photographer will take a photo of your QR code to connect any photos they take. At the end of each ride, scan your card with the photo kiosk or at the desk to add ride photos. They can also zoom in and modify things at the ride photo counters. There are also a few photo areas set up with automatic cameras that you can scan your card at yourself (get a few poses, they're fun & quick & free).

Your Tapu Tapus at VB will be used instead of the card - make sure each person connects theirs to your account before returning them. Those do automatic photos on several slides, plus you can tap for posed photos at a few locations.

You can wait until the last day of your package before printing the photos, and can chose from any of the photos taken the whole trip. I think I have read that the photos taken on HP rides need to be printed in HP areas, so that might still be the exception. When you print, you'll be able to see the photo at higher resolution first which can be helpful... You can also add borders and other little doodads to any of your pictures while you're at the photo place at the front of the park.


----------



## ninafeliz

CAPSLOCK said:


> I can answer most of that not involving the videos.
> 
> You have to activate it in the parks, at the photo store just inside the entrance. You can get some photos before doing so, no need to activate first. Although you do need to activate the package before the end of your first day. I don't know if they can activate it at the resorts, I kinda doubt it though.
> 
> When your first photos taken, the photographer will give you a little credit card size card with a QR code. This will then be linked to your account and all photos automatically uploaded to it from then on. If you lose the card or need another, they can all be added to the same account, no extra charge  (you can have several cards going in case your party splits up).
> 
> Each photographer will take a photo of your QR code to connect any photos they take. At the end of each ride, scan your card with the photo kiosk or at the desk to add ride photos. They can also zoom in and modify things at the ride photo counters. There are also a few photo areas set up with automatic cameras that you can scan your card at yourself (get a few poses, they're fun & quick & free).
> 
> Your Tapu Tapus at VB will be used instead of the card - make sure each person connects theirs to your account before returning them. Those do automatic photos on several slides, plus you can tap for posed photos at a few locations.
> 
> You can wait until the last day of your package before printing the photos, and can chose from any of the photos taken the whole trip. I think I have read that the photos taken on HP rides need to be printed in HP areas, so that might still be the exception. When you print, you'll be able to see the photo at higher resolution first which can be helpful... You can also add borders and other little doodads to any of your pictures while you're at the photo place at the front of the park.


Thanks!  

I found a Facebook thread on their page last night that mentioned that shutterbuttons is a Harry Potter video you have to go and make, in Diagon alley I believe.  You get the video but don’t get any photos from it (I assume this is why they give you the video.  I’ll bet most people then buy at least 1 photo, they do look kind of cool).

 I’m assuming this will actually turn out to be obvious while we’re there, and just confusing to read about without having any experience.   I don’t like that you have to line up to do any boarders or editing there- we usually end up pressed for time constantly and lining up for things like photos is the last thing the rest of my family then wants to do!


----------



## 3boymthr

Can anyone tell me what the price of the photos and digital downloads are without the package. We are going for a six day span. Trying to decide between the 5 day and 10 day package. We won’t be going to the parks at least one of the days. Probably the last day which case it won’t matter BUT DS’ best friend and his family are also on vacation in FL that week but they are not going to any of the parks (they have a family home on the coast) so we may meet up with them one of the days in the middle and make that our non park day. I don’t want to spend an extra $20 for something we won’t use but also don’t want to miss out on pictures because they cost more than $20.


----------



## SCSabresfan

ninafeliz said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I found a Facebook thread on their page last night that mentioned that shutterbuttons is a Harry Potter video you have to go and make, in Diagon alley I believe.  You get the video but don’t get any photos from it (I assume this is why they give you the video.  I’ll bet most people then buy at least 1 photo, they do look kind of cool).
> 
> I’m assuming this will actually turn out to be obvious while we’re there, and just confusing to read about without having any experience.   I don’t like that you have to line up to do any boarders or editing there- we usually end up pressed for time constantly and lining up for things like photos is the last thing the rest of my family then wants to do!



You can edit the borders and the pictures after your trip through their website. Someone else on the board mentioned it a while ago and we have been editing the pictures from our last trip. Kind of a "fun therapy" for my wife who is artistic and a slight perfectionist! lol It is really easy to add the borders/delete the borders/zoom/crop and even add little "stickers".


----------



## ninafeliz

SCSabresfan said:


> You can edit the borders and the pictures after your trip through their website. Someone else on the board mentioned it a while ago and we have been editing the pictures from our last trip. Kind of a "fun therapy" for my wife who is artistic and a slight perfectionist! lol It is really easy to add the borders/delete the borders/zoom/crop and even add little "stickers".


Thanks. That’s great, I thought I had read somewhere in this thread that you had to do any edits right after the photo was taken at the attraction, I must have misunderstood.  It sounds like it is similar to how myDisneyphotopass used to be, and I could spend (waste) hours and hours messing with those photos.


----------



## SCSabresfan

ninafeliz said:


> Thanks. That’s great, I thought I had read somewhere in this thread that you had to do any edits right after the photo was taken at the attraction, I must have misunderstood.  It sounds like it is similar to how myDisneyphotopass used to be, and I could spend (waste) hours and hours messing with those photos.


I also contacted customer service at amazingpictures.com to ask how long they hold the pictures on the website. They told me that as of right now, the pictures are not deleted from the website. They indicated that this may change in the future when they upgrade their servers. At that point, pictures will only be available online for 90 days. You can still download all of your pictures from the website. After changing the borders and editing each picture, you have the option to save that to your computer as well.


----------



## Lashed34

I can't wait until we're there next week just so that I can look and play around with the photos. One week to go...toooo excited!


----------



## SCSabresfan

I should clarify, the pictures are only held on their website if you buy one of the packages.


----------



## raph_b

What’s the Shutterbuttons video that comes with the special offer photo package?

is the the normal Shutterbuttons DVD? Or something different?


----------



## Lashed34

We've now been here for 10 days and have some amazing photos. All the photographers have been great and it's been so easy using the self scan kiosks for ride photos. Very impressed and would highly recommend getting a photo pass. The studio they have in US is great fun too and everyone with a pass should visit - it's a DIY studio and we've been in 5 times already and you can get 10 pics done at a time with all kinds of backgrounds on green screen. 10/10. 4 days left to get even more pics in the parks.


----------



## sherlockmiles

Lashed34 said:


> We've now been here for 10 days and have some amazing photos. All the photographers have been great and it's been so easy using the self scan kiosks for ride photos. Very impressed and would highly recommend getting a photo pass. The studio they have in US is great fun too and everyone with a pass should visit - it's a DIY studio and we've been in 5 times already and you can get 10 pics done at a time with all kinds of backgrounds on green screen. 10/10. 4 days left to get even more pics in the parks.


Where is this DIY studio??  Will want to add it to our travels next trip.


----------



## Lashed34

sherlockmiles said:


> Where is this DIY studio??  Will want to add it to our travels next trip.


In Studios right next to the annual pass lounge, opposite where the Simpsons motorvan normally is. It's called The Darkroom I think, it opened December last year.


----------



## schumigirl

sherlockmiles said:


> Where is this DIY studio??  Will want to add it to our travels next trip.



You can see it here sherlockmiles…...

Just after the AP lounge.


----------



## mortalmax

I got the year photo pass and thought I could wait til the end of my annual pass to print the best pictures. Don't do a me and wait. You can only print pictures within a month of taking them. (I went in Jan 2019, May 2019, and Dec 2019 but I could only print out pics from Nov 2019.)

The team members helping me said they couldn't even access the pictures on my card past November.  But at least I have them on my app/account!  (Just can't print out the HP, Transformers,  Spiderman,  etc ones as they are copyrighted.)


----------



## DoraBA

We're going for 3.5 days -- is it cheaper to buy in advance or can you get a 4 day package in the parks?

Thanks


----------



## CAPSLOCK

When are you going? They put the photo packages on sale fairly frequently, and you can wait to use it until you're ready. You should be able to get a 5 day photo package for about $60 if they do the same sale again.


----------



## DoraBA

CAPSLOCK said:


> When are you going? They put the photo packages on sale fairly frequently, and you can wait to use it until you're ready. You should be able to get a 5 day photo package for about $60 if they do the same sale again.


April, we have time 
How can I keep track of sales? 60$ is great, currently its 120$...


----------



## 3gr8boys

I am thinking about buying a three day package for my February trip....is there a photo desk at the Hagrid's Motorbike Adventure exit?  I am thinking about heading to Hagrid's first thing on my first day and would like to activate my package without stopping as I enter the park.  I am thinking I could activate after riding to easily get any pictures from the ride captured and be good to go with a photo pass card from there.


----------



## CAPSLOCK

You can grab the QR photo card at any photo counter, and then just activate the package later and attach the card (and thus your photos) to the package. You must activate / attach by the end of the day, otherwise they don't save the photos overnight.


----------



## Polyonmymind

I have emailed the customer service twice, and called three times with no response.  I hope someone here can answer my question.

I have a daughter that is traveling to Universal for a few days before going to that "other place" on a High School trip.  They will be at Universal beginning this Sunday.  I want to purchase a photo package for her.   Will she be able to activate the package with out me being physically there with her? 

thanks in advance!


----------



## cincystamper

Polyonmymind said:


> I have emailed the customer service twice, and called three times with no response.  I hope someone here can answer my question.
> 
> I have a daughter that is traveling to Universal for a few days before going to that "other place" on a High School trip.  They will be at Universal beginning this Sunday.  I want to purchase a photo package for her.   Will she be able to activate the package with out me being physically there with her?
> 
> thanks in advance!



When I activated mine, they didn't ask for an ID, they just scanned the barcode in my email.  So I would assume that as long as your daughter has that email, she'd be fine activating it.


----------



## Polyonmymind

cincystamper said:


> When I activated mine, they didn't ask for an ID, they just scanned the barcode in my email.  So I would assume that as long as your daughter has that email, she'd be fine activating it.



I thought this may be the case, but was unsure if they needed matching ID or the actual CC used to purchase.  Thank you for the answer and quick reply!!


----------



## lizzilou

I bought the Black Friday 5 day package,and since we are going next week, I'm busy getting all my stuff printed today.  It doesn't say on my email what the package included.  Does anyone know what the package included?  It was $79.99 and 5 days, thats all I know.  I should have taken a screenshot but I assumed my email would spell it out.  I just want to make sure we get everything.


----------



## Lashed34

Usually they include all ride photos, pictures taken by photographers around the park and 2 prints (small & medium), but you can always msg them on twitter and facebook.


----------



## lizzilou

Lashed34 said:


> Usually they include all ride photos, pictures taken by photographers around the park and 2 prints (small & medium), but you can always msg them on twitter and facebook.


Thank you!  I was going to email them too, but wasn't sure how quickly I'd get an answer.


----------



## Lashed34

lizzilou said:


> Thank you!  I was going to email them too, but wasn't sure how quickly I'd get an answer.


They respond very quickly on Twitter and Facebook. When I got my package last year they went over everything for me on Messenger, so really worth contacting them as they provide a brilliant service with back-up.


----------



## highlander447

The black friday deal incl the video for ripe ride rocketit and it included shutterbuttons as well as a couple of prints


----------



## macraven

Dis Daily Update thread of the day 
Feb 5, 2020


----------



## CAPSLOCK

Just got an e-mail from MUP:
"You’ve got photos in your account that are about to expire! Make sure you log in to your album and download a copy for safekeeping so you don’t lose them. Expired pictures are not retrievable once they are deleted, so please save them now if you wish to keep them."

I'm just shy of 2 years post-trip, so apparently that's how long they keep them available on the MUP website.


----------



## Vicki Rickerd

Trying to edit the borders on the MUP app and I can edit, but cant figure out where to save the photos I have edited. It is probably staring me right in the face. Anyone know how to save the edit photos without having to buy them.


----------



## KMc Charlotte

Where do they advertise the sale?  I’d like to take advantage of the next sale, but am not sure where exactly to look/monitor


----------



## highlander447

Hi their facebook page keeps you updated


----------



## Lynne G

Me too, CAPSLOCK, got that email about my pictures, all from 2018, are going to be deleted soon.  For some reason, I thought would always be there.  Oh well.  Double checked to ensure I downloaded all the ones they said would be deleted.  No mention of when would be deleted, but as of today, still there.


----------



## neverenoughtime

Is there still an annual passholder discount for a year worth of pictures?I thought I remembered it being like $100.  If there is, could someone point me in the right direction? Thanks


----------



## cfoxga

I'd like to know as well.  We're heading to Universal on Friday and I'm not sure I want to pay $89 for 3 days, as we're planning an additional trip later this year...


----------



## lvcourtneyy

FYI I’m sure others have been waiting for this like I have !


----------



## hawktalksl

Awesome news! I've been waiting for a special. Two year ago, I bought the Mardi Gras promotion, but I haven't seen one lately.


----------



## CanadianKrista

Just ordered the spring special for our August trip!  One more thing in place!


----------



## Vicki Rickerd

So grateful for this special. Like so many others we had to cancel our March trip. We moved it to May but our photopass expires before we go. Now even if we have to move to December we are covered. Whew!


----------



## cfoxga

We cancelled our March trip as well, but had considered the regular for 3 day pass.  It was a bit more than I was wanted to spend, but the 5 day deal looks like it will be perfect for our next visit...


----------



## TNKim

Does anyone know if the 5 day spring special deal for $79 which includes 1 5x7, 1 8x10, 1 Shutterbuttons video and 1 Rockit video, is the Shutterbuttons video on a DVD - the same as the Shutterbuttons DVD that is offered in the regular 3 day Shutterbuttons package for $139.99?   Or is it just 1 video?  And what is the Rockit video that is included in the 5 day spring special?


----------



## ninafeliz

TNKim said:


> Does anyone know if the 5 day spring special deal for $79 which includes 1 5x7, 1 8x10, 1 Shutterbuttons video and 1 Rockit video, is the Shutterbuttons video on a DVD - the same as the Shutterbuttons DVD that is offered in the regular 3 day Shutterbuttons package for $139.99?   Or is it just 1 video?  And what is the Rockit video that is included in the 5 day spring special?


We had a similar special from Black Friday last year.  Our shutterbuttons was the DVD of everything they had  us do with the green screen,  and the video was also available to be seen in our account on the app.  The rockit video  is just a DVD of one of the on ride videos that they take when you ride rip ride rockit.  So if you have more than 2 people in your party or ride multiple times you have to pick one.  I don’t think I ever looked at ours.  For shutterbuttons, the best part was the photos which I presume is why they give you the video for “free” (included).  I wonder what percentage of people don’t buy any photos and only take the included video?  Everyone we saw buying while we waited (which were only a few, we didn’t wait long) bought at least 2 photos, and we bought 2.


----------



## TNKim

ninafeliz said:


> We had a similar special from Black Friday last year.  Our shutterbuttons was the DVD of everything they had  us do with the green screen,  and the video was also available to be seen in our account on the app.  The rockit video  is just a DVD of one of the on ride videos that they take when you ride rip ride rockit.  So if you have more than 2 people in your party or ride multiple times you have to pick one.  I don’t think I ever looked at ours.  For shutterbuttons, the best part was the photos which I presume is why they give you the video for “free” (included).  I wonder what percentage of people don’t buy any photos and only take the included video?  Everyone we saw buying while we waited (which were only a few, we didn’t wait long) bought at least 2 photos, and we bought 2.



So you get a free video from Shutterbuttons but have to actually pay extra for photos?


----------



## ninafeliz

TNKim said:


> So you get a free video from Shutterbuttons but have to actually pay extra for photos?


Yes, the video is what is included for free.  They do the photos, but if you want them they were $25 each.  I’m pretty sure they $25 is a discount off of the regular price if you would just do it all in your own.  I think we had 6 photos done and bought 2, they were really cool and are the photos everyone comments on when they see any vacation photos.

ETA at least this is how it went with our package in December, it sounds like it was the same thing.


----------



## tony67

Is this working for folks?  been trying to login and cant


----------



## tony67

I ended up just creating a new account  to purchase - could not log into my previous one.
No way to reset password.   No error on Login.
Hope the app and service is better


----------



## SCSabresfan

Does anyone know if they will be extending the annual photo passes equal to the number of days the park will be shutdown? I know this was rumored as possible for the annual park passes. Not sure if the photo passes would be under the same situation since Universal does not control the photo passes.


----------



## SCSabresfan

I emailed customer service to ask about if they were going to extend the annual photo pass similar to what Universal is doing for season pass holders once the parks open again. Here is their response:

"We currently do not have a final word on how this will be handled but please be assured that current active packages will be extended and you will be taken care of. Once the parks announce when they will be resuming operations, we will have more information."


----------



## Galwayman81

We are travelling to Universal in June 21

If we purchase now will it still work?


----------



## tony67

Galwayman81 said:


> We are travelling to Universal in June 21
> 
> If we purchase now will it still work?


That seems to be the case.   It starts when you activate it.
That beings said they tend to run specials throughout the year - usually black Friday is a good time to buy.


----------



## verleniahall

This is the first special they have run so far this year - they used to run specials pretty often, but this is the first one this year. I woudn't bet on them offering a Black Friday Special

They have stated that they will continue the sale until the parks open - even if you aren't planning to go till 2021 I would still purchase now (if you are ABLE) - it will still be valid next year - it doesn't expire


----------



## Polyonmymind

I bought the "Spring deal" 18 month package this morning.  I unfortunately will not be there 18 months in a row, but figure I will visit a hand full of times with in an 18 month period.   Cost is $129.00, too good of a deal to pass up, and wanted to grab it before it disappeared.


----------



## Lanie27

Sorry if it's been asked by anyone already, but does anyone know if they're doing anything for people who have packages already activated (I bought a one year one back in November) who can't go to the parks during all of quarantine closures?


----------



## macraven

Contact UO for their policy 

Since you have November to use your package, I would think their system for covid would be thorough at that time


----------



## OrlandoGirl357

Lanie27 said:


> Sorry if it's been asked by anyone already, but does anyone know if they're doing anything for people who have packages already activated (I bought a one year one back in November) who can't go to the parks during all of quarantine closures?



I emailed back in April and this was the response.



> Thank you for contacting customer service. We currently do not have a final word on how this will be handled but please be assured that current active packages will be extended and you will be taken care of. Once the parks announce when they will be resuming operations, we will have more information. I would suggest you to reach out again later so that we can provide all details then. Please let me know if there is anything else we can assist you with.
> 
> Stay safe and best wishes,
> 
> Customer Service Representative


----------



## serene56

Any updated information?   Shutter button ooened?


----------



## FrankieWinthrop

We are BRAND NEW to Universal, but went ahead and did the APs since it wasn't much more than a 2 day Park2Park pass.  We went for the first time while we were at Daytona mid June.  Now that we have passes, I've looked into the Photo Packages.  Is the yearly package not always available or just not available now due to the Covid stuff?  I didn't see it on their website.  I didn't do the initial purchasing of our passes (my husband did), so I don't know if it was an option during that.  Reading this, I see where they occasionally offer deals, so I'll keep a watch for those, too.


----------



## macraven

When UO has the special for the photo package, buy then!

We never know when those deals will happen


----------



## OrlandoGirl357

FrankieWinthrop said:


> We are BRAND NEW to Universal, but went ahead and did the APs since it wasn't much more than a 2 day Park2Park pass.  We went for the first time while we were at Daytona mid June.  Now that we have passes, I've looked into the Photo Packages.  Is the yearly package not always available or just not available now due to the Covid stuff?  I didn't see it on their website.  I didn't do the initial purchasing of our passes (my husband did), so I don't know if it was an option during that.  Reading this, I see where they occasionally offer deals, so I'll keep a watch for those, too.


They usually have good specials around spring break. I bought one annual package in june and other in april. Different years.


----------



## DanaLTK

Aren't there special deals over Labor Day weekend sometimes?


----------



## hezell123

Looks like there will be a special out tomorrow


----------



## davper

Never knew UO had a Photo Service. 
Does it work like Disney's where one person in the group buys it and any one in the group can use it? Or does the person who purchased have to be present?
Can I download the photos to print at my local CVS?


----------



## CAPSLOCK

davper said:


> 1. Does it work like Disney's where one person in the group buys it and any one in the group can use it?  Or does the person who purchased have to be present?
> Can I download the photos to print at my local CVS?


Yes, it works for the whole party. You can even get an extra card or two so you can get all the photos if you split up. 

You can download and print elsewhere! Or upload to sites like shutterfly / photobucket to print or post online.


----------



## davper

CAPSLOCK said:


> Yes, it works for the whole party. You can even get an extra card or two so you can get all the photos if you split up.
> 
> You can download and print elsewhere! Or upload to sites like shutterfly / photobucket to print or post online.


ty


----------



## shawthorne44

One thing I didn't understand until we used it the first time.  There isn't a special photopass card.   But, there are photo cards that are linked to your photopass and can continue to be used.   

So, when you arrive at the parks for the first time with a photopass, have the app on your phone.   Get your photo taken from the first photographer you see.  They will give you a photo card.   Load that photocard onto your account using the photopass app.  (But absolutely before midnight  because  orphaned photos are deleted.  So, in the future, you give your card to the photographer before they take your photo and it is added to your account.   After rides that have photos, you hand your card over to the photo booth person and they add the ride photo to that card.   You can keep adding cards so that everyone has a card.   These cards are the same ones you'd get if you just wanted to purchase photos by themselves.

I liked having a card lanyard that had a ziplock closure so the card didn't get wet.


----------



## mum2simon

Anyone know if there might be another sale soon? Hoping to snag a deal before our May trip


----------



## shawthorne44

I bought mine at the Black Friday (2019) sale, so I can't answer that.   

I don't know if I'd buy one now. I guess because I find the mask photos depressing. I don't think that I am the only one. When we went in August the photographers were practically begging people to have their photo taken. Even with the photos being free, we didn't stand for many photos. There was also a lot less photographers than pre-covid. And some rides that had photos pre-covid, didn't have them in August. That was bonus trip otherwise I'd have been grumpy about the photos. 

I am curious, when are you going?


----------



## mum2simon

Anyone know if there might be another sale soon? Hoping to snag a deal before our May trip 


shawthorne44 said:


> I bought mine at the Black Friday (2019) sale, so I can't answer that.
> 
> I don't know if I'd buy one now. I guess because I find the mask photos depressing. I don't think that I am the only one. When we went in August the photographers were practically begging people to have their photo taken. Even with the photos being free, we didn't stand for many photos. There was also a lot less photographers than pre-covid. And some rides that had photos pre-covid, didn't have them in August. That was bonus trip otherwise I'd have been grumpy about the photos.
> 
> I am curious, when are you going?


We are going in mid-May (May 13-20). It is my kids first trip, so masks or not, I’d like pictures that I don’t have to take   We are buying annual passes, so hoping to get back again once or twice in the next year also. If I can get a decent deal, I’ll buy the photo package. If I can’t, the current price isn’t worth it


----------



## lcc2

Their Twitter page says a Mardi Gras special is coming soon (on 3/1). Guess we'll know more tomorrow


----------



## CheriePenguin

Any updates on people who have been there recently about how many photographers are around?  I thought I read some reports that there weren't too many photographers in too many places.


----------



## CBug70

CheriePenguin said:


> Any updates on people who have been there recently about how many photographers are around?  I thought I read some reports that there weren't too many photographers in too many places.


I was just there for the past 2 days and had the photo pass. It was good for all the rides that take pictures and for The Dark Room. Other than that, and seeing a photographer at the Transformers meet and greet, I didn’t see any others walking around. Oh, there was also a self picture taking kiosk in Jurassic Park in front of a vehicle.


----------



## CheriePenguin

Anyone know what's up with the "My Universal Photos" FB site?  That seemed to be where they announced sales and stuff, but it appears to not be working at present.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

I saw a photographer by the entrance and by the transformers…

they don’t seem to have many around to be honest


----------



## macraven

CheriePenguin said:


> Anyone know what's up with the "My Universal Photos" FB site?  That seemed to be where they announced sales and stuff, but it appears to not be working at present.


When I have a situation similar to your question. I call guest services that are inside the park and ask them to
To explain to me how can I work with thre set up

I find guest services  can help find answers
They are there are to help the guests


----------



## RocketCityMama

I think their fb page got hacked it's been a lot of weird stuff posted. 

Second we spent 9 days at USO recently and purchased the AP photo card for about $169 I think....  we probably could have skipped but I am hoping that our Nov trip and May trip make up for it.  We only saw 2 actual photographers in the parks at the entry - 1 in each.  Once my family got the one at the raptor encounter, but every other time we went, it was selfie or help from another family only.  Nearly all our photos are ones we took on our phones or just the ride photos on the pass.  Hoping it's better in Nov and next May!


----------



## 123SA

I had the photo package for my trips in 2019, 2018, 2017.  On all of those trips, I saw very few photographers around the park.  What the past few posters have described seems normal to me.  I would see them at the front of the parks and at the character meets sometimes.   But, I love the ride photos, so I find the photo package worth the price.


----------



## davper

RocketCityMama said:


> AP photo card for about $169


Where do you get this?


----------



## RocketCityMama

davper said:


> Where do you get this?


At the photo store inside the parks, you can't purchase online.


----------



## davper

I have been searching the net and found this.
https://presale.amazingpictures.com/UniversalFlorida.aspx?continue=trueThey have an annual card but no AP card.
I am also a little weary that it is not a universal site.


----------



## RocketCityMama

davper said:


> I have been searching the net and found this.
> https://presale.amazingpictures.com/UniversalFlorida.aspx?continue=trueThey have an annual card but no AP card.
> I am also a little weary that it is not a universal site.


Amazing pictures is the app/website they use to load the pics up so you can see your photos while at the parks. I said AP card, but I just meant an annual photos pass card, sorry if that was confusing.


----------



## Bethany10

I've use them twice now. They do run specials which you can find if you follow them on FB. I'm sure they advertise on their site as well. 

Just beware, I bought a package in late 2019 for a planned return trip in 2020. Of course it all got pushed to 2021. Since the package was never activated they happily activated it at the beginning of June (this year) when we were finally able to make it back, but it had been so long since I bought it I didn't realize it was only for like 3 days. I got a great photo of DS and myself with Megatron on our last day and when I went to print it as one of our copies, the package had expired and we had no prints. The woman at the counter generously printed me a 5 x 7 for free, but since we didn't print our photos during the 3 days the pass was active we did not get the prints that came with the package. 

Long story short, pay attention to how many days you have and if you really want the prints be sure and have them done before your package runs out.


----------



## macraven

Thanks a for letting the readers be aware of that !


----------



## NYHeel

On these packages, do you have to buy them in advance of taking any pictures? We're going to be in Universal for one day and wasn't planning on buying pictures but if we end up having some good ones and we add them to a card, can I buy the unlimited download package at the end of the day before leaving? I don't really care much about actual prints.


----------



## Bethany10

NYHeel said:


> On these packages, do you have to buy them in advance of taking any pictures? We're going to be in Universal for one day and wasn't planning on buying pictures but if we end up having some good ones and we add them to a card, can I buy the unlimited download package at the end of the day before leaving? I don't really care much about actual prints.



If you do like a group family shot at the front of the parks then they need your photopass card to put the photos on there, same thing with ride photos they need a place for them to go.


----------



## CAPSLOCK

NYHeel said:


> On these packages, do you have to buy them in advance of taking any pictures? We're going to be in Universal for one day and wasn't planning on buying pictures but if we end up having some good ones and we add them to a card, can I buy the unlimited download package at the end of the day before leaving? I don't really care much about actual prints.


My info is dated, but at the time (2018) you could take photos all day, then look BEFORE PARK CLOSE and decide if you want to buy the package.  You can get a card from any of the photographers or ride photo counters and keep that card to collect the pics all day.  Might want to double check during your visit though.


----------



## CheriePenguin

I was a little wary of the Amazing Photos site as well, but the Universal site had the option to add the photo packages - same prices.  I had been hoping for a sale, but it didn't happen before our trip, so we bought via the Universal website in the middle of our trip.  Only problem was that they needed a certain barcode from the email / account, and since we didn't have that, we had to go into the long guest services line right next door to the photo place in order to activate our account.  And sometimes it was hard to get the ride photos - some had a single person helping, others were self-service kiosks.

We got the 3 day package (89.99), and were happy with it.  The Universal app showed a bonus American Express deal where you get one extra printed photo if you pay with American Express.  We had to ask about it and remind them, but we did get 3 printed pics total.  The Harry Potter ride ones can only be printed in the 8x10 size apparently.

The Darkroom was lots of fun at Studios (near Schwab Pharmacy & Bourne).  There were ~8-10 green screen scenes that the whole family could be in.  We did them twice.  The ET closet and bike photos were neat too.  We got pics at the front of each park a few times.  And we got ride photos for Velocicoaster, Hagrids, Hulk, Men In Black, Mummy, Jurassic Park River Adventure, Rip Saw Falls, Spiderman, etc.  For Hagrids they add a mini video.  We didn't make it back to Rip Ride Rocket during our 3 day time period, so we didn't get those pics or videos.  

It was nice that the people at the counter at the front of the parks could adjust the pictures to center your group or cut off a few people not in your group.


----------



## MinnieMSue

As mentioned above getting your photos can be difficult. We never did fine our RRR photo. We had to often wait in long lines to get them. Volcano bay on the other hand was great. After riding all of the slides we linked our tapu to our photo card and got a bunch of photos automatically. Not sure I would do it again but it was fun to have our photos. We will have them for a year. I purchased through the website mentioned previously that seemed sketchy but it is legit.


----------



## CAPSLOCK

MinnieMSue said:


> We will have them for a year.


You can download them.  They stay online on your photo account for up to 2 years (I think).  Either way, once you download them and you have them forever


----------



## CheriePenguin

We got a total of 46 pictures over our 3-day package, and were able to print them at Walgreen's.  And we were happy with them   

TIP:  Often cropping cuts out parts of some of the pictures (like the Universal logo, etc.), but if you put the picture into a "collage print" - even just a 4x6 "collage" with just a single picture in it - you can get the entire image on it.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

CheriePenguin said:


> We got a total of 46 pictures over our 3-day package, and were able to print them at Walgreen's.  And we were happy with them
> 
> TIP:  Often cropping cuts out parts of some of the pictures (like the Universal logo, etc.), but if you put the picture into a "collage print" - even just a 4x6 "collage" with just a single picture in it - you can get the entire image on it.


Great tip for the collage!  I’ve often wondered how to deal with lost or hanging/half borders and logos.


----------



## CheriePenguin

sullivan.kscott said:


> Great tip for the collage!  I’ve often wondered how to deal with lost or hanging/half borders and logos.


  I of course only figured that out after placing an order for all 46 individually cropped the best I could!


----------



## BroadwayHermione5

So we purchased this for are upcoming trip and while we have our app ready how do we connect it to our photos? Do we put the reservation in the app?

Also anyone have information on the photos spots in all three parks and city walk let us know!

Thank you!


----------



## shawthorne44

BroadwayHermione5 said:


> So we purchased this for are upcoming trip and while we have our app ready how do we connect it to our photos? Do we put the reservation in the app?
> 
> Also anyone have information on the photos spots in all three parks and city walk let us know!
> 
> Thank you!



I assume you are talking about the photo app and not the Universal app?   For Universal it is a different app, Amazing pictures or something like that.  

1) Before going to the park, you get logged into to the photo pass app

2) The first photocard that you get, you link that to your app. It will be a paper business card with a barcode on it. Do that before the end of the day. You can link more than one photopass card to your account.


----------



## BroadwayHermione5

shawthorne44 said:


> I assume you are talking about the photo app and not the Universal app?   For Universal it is a different app, Amazing pictures or something like that.
> 
> 1) Before going to the park, you get logged into to the photo pass app
> 
> 2) The first photocard that you get, you link that to your app. It will be a paper business card with a barcode on it. Do that before the end of the day. You can link more than one photopass card to your account.


I did not know that-you said it was Amazing Pictures?


----------



## RocketCityMama

Yep the app is amazing pictures for the universal photo pass.  When photographers take pics, they scan the card first, then the photos will show up in the app.  You have to create an acct.


----------



## BroadwayHermione5

Given it has optimus prime in a photo I take it this is the app?:


----------



## Bethany10

Yes, that's the app


----------



## Thecow

Can anyone confirm if you can add a day to the photo pass? We are going for four park days and I was thinking about buying the three day and then adding the fourth if we choose to.

Orlando Informer says, "Although not widely advertised, guests on-site may purchase package extensions – one day for $24.95 or three days for $39.95."  But I have not seen that anywhere else and just wanted to confirm.

Thanks!


----------



## mamapenguin

davper said:


> I have been searching the net and found this.
> https://presale.amazingpictures.com/UniversalFlorida.aspx?continue=trueThey have an annual card but no AP card.
> I am also a little weary that it is not a universal site.


So it’s $169 for the year? I like ride photos. I used to buy a lot of them when my kids were small. Any chance there will be any photographers at HHN?


----------



## Hayduke

I'm guessing this has probably been answered before so sorry for being redundant. How many people can you practically have on the pass? We'll be traveling as 3 families for 4 each. Two families are sharing a suite and are on the same vacation package (not sure if that matters)...


----------



## tony67

mamapenguin said:


> So it’s $169 for the year? I like ride photos. I used to buy a lot of them when my kids were small. Any chance there will be any photographers at HHN?


I did not see any - and I was looking - they dont do a good job of having camera folks with the character meet and greats let alone HHN

There is a place where you can take like 8 photos with a green screen over next to the AP store in UO - one of them is HHN specific also you can get a photo at the entrance with the HHN logos

But for the most part dont expect them to be around to take photos - basically there is at the entrance of both parks, the ride photos and the automated photos - of and ET photo experience

I asked one of the RIP tour guides and they mentioned its a third party and for whatever reason they dont coordinate with the character meet and greets - that seems ridiculous to me - but overall I was happy with it


----------



## tony67

Hayduke said:


> I'm guessing this has probably been answered before so sorry for being redundant. How many people can you practically have on the pass? We'll be traveling as 3 families for 4 each. Two families are sharing a suite and are on the same vacation package (not sure if that matters)...


I think the only issue would be the extras like printed photos, ride video, shutterbug dvd and anything else that is limited to 1 (I think) - all that depends on the package you get - if you just want the photos to download it would probably be just fine - I assume you can link multiple cards to the same account and the photos will just be there


----------



## Hayduke

Ah, good point on the printed photos... I'll have each family get their own package.


----------



## shawthorne44

Are the extras worth $169 to you?     

You might want to tally up the cost of the extras, including the cost for the normal prints that you could have done at home. 

I split the cost of the annual photopass with an online friend I made on the USF planning page. We got the Black Friday 2019 deal which was at a huge discount. It has been used several times by us and friends of ours. But, I don't think the extras were worth $169.


----------



## Hayduke

shawthorne44 said:


> Are the extras worth $169 to you?



I'm seeing $89 for a 3-day pass (granted we are there 5-days) on UO's site, am I looking at the right thing?


----------



## shawthorne44

Hayduke said:


> I'm seeing $89 for a 3-day pass (granted we are there 5-days) on UO's site, am I looking at the right thing?



I guess there is two things going on. Someone else was talking about the annual for $169. 

If you are going after Black Friday, you might want to wait until then to buy.  I seem to remember the annual was in the 80's with lots of bonuses.


----------



## tony67

shawthorne44 said:


> I guess there is two things going on. Someone else was talking about the annual for $169.
> 
> If you are going after Black Friday, you might want to wait until then to buy.  I seem to remember the annual was in the 80's with lots of bonuses.


I paid 129 for 18 months - that came with a couple of prints the shutterbug dvd and a video from RRR.  I know when I was redeeming it the guy was surprised at what I got with it. 
Im not sure I would pay 70 for 3 days - if there were more photographers I could see doing it
I would wait for a deal if you can

The only meet and greets with a photographer were Shrek and Transformers - Id assume sponge bob would have one - but I never saw it open. 
I saw numerous other characters - scooby and the gang - betty boop - marlyn - popeye & olive - capt America - spiderman - and no photographers
They also had a Chucky Photo Op at HHN - but no photographers

Also there is a place with movie posters and magazine covers - Im not sure if that is included or not
I am not sure if ET is a one time thing or if you can do it again on anopther trip
Same for the RRR video - I think its just one.
The DVD is definitely only 1


----------



## chimoe

Has anyone been able to access their photos site or app?  Looks like it’s been down for a few days now.


----------



## kmc8826

chimoe said:


> Has anyone been able to access their photos site or app?  Looks like it’s been down for a few days now.



I have been trying since Tuesday and no luck.


----------



## JenM

We were there Wednesday and they told us the photo system went down on Sunday. We could still take pictures/scan the photo card at the photo spots and on the rides, and they took my email address so they could get our pictures to us, but I haven’t heard anything yet.


----------



## macraven

Thanks for sharing that update!


----------



## JenM

Checked for an update via Twitter, and it doesn't sound close to being resolved:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1458099256636674055
_All online photo services are currently down for maintenance and there is no ETA for resolution. Our partners at Colorvision are working to restore full service soon. In the meantime, photos can be viewed at any in park location. We apologize for any inconvenience!_


----------



## Ajbro44

We check in this Thursday at Portifino Bay and would love to get the photo pass. Does  anyone have an update? According to another site there has been little to not communication about the site being down.


----------



## JenM

I checked Twitter and they’re still sending out the “no ETA for resolution message as of yesterday.


----------



## JenM

Pictures are back up! Finally got ours today. Never got a notification, but asked via Twitter and they sent a link. Check myuniversalphotos.com (the link they sent me) if you’re still waiting on yours.


----------



## Squirlz

So the site is finally working again.  We return this weekend but I don't see any special deals for photos.  We used to get the yearly one.  We'll have to stop in to see what they have to offer.


----------



## mom2rtk

Is there a good summary somewhere that describes how this system works and what it costs for a 3 day trip?


----------



## macraven

Read back a few pages and it should have that info in this sticky


----------



## Squirlz

We stopped in today to ask about packages.  The first person we talked seemed simply said they were only selling online at this time.  She didn't seem very knowledgeable.  When I explained that I was hoping to get a year-long package, and that was not offered online, she called for somebody else.  This young lady asked me if I had an existing account.  I said yes but but it ran out 2 years ago.  She said I could get a renewal.  And that with my AP it would be $89.99 plus tax.  I could not believe it!  It's always good to ask and be persistent.


----------



## Duck143

Any advice on where to look to find a special on the photo package?  I searched the FB page and no luck finding that.


----------



## Ltfightr

Is the photo app/website down again? We’re leaving in 2 days and I want to buy a photo package so I can be in the pictures too but it seems the app is always down. Anyone know anything?


----------



## CheriePenguin

Anyone know if the Dark Room changes up their backgrounds from time to time (other than for special events like Christmas and Halloween)?  We went last June and really enjoyed doing pics at the Dark Room, but aren't sure if we want to do it again if it is the only the same backgrounds.


----------



## ultimatefans

CheriePenguin said:


> Anyone know if the Dark Room changes up their backgrounds from time to time (other than for special events like Christmas and Halloween)?  We went last June and really enjoyed doing pics at the Dark Room, but aren't sure if we want to do it again if it is the only the same backgrounds.


Not sure what they were in June but last week we had the following backgrounds:
Transformers 
MIB
Shrek
Jurassic World
Despicable Me
Kung Fu Panda
Mardi Gras
Easter basket

Super fun!  We randomly stumbled upon it, so glad we did!


----------



## Lachelli

I am just wondering if anyone has recently managedto purchase an annual photopass. Due to the pandemic I haven't been to the parks since November 2019 and I always had AP photopass to go along side my UOAP


----------



## Squirlz

Lachelli said:


> I am just wondering if anyone has recently managedto purchase an annual photopass. Due to the pandemic I haven't been to the parks since November 2019 and I always had AP photopass to go along side my UOAP


You can buy a year-long photo pass in the parks.  They "renewed" mine for $89 even though it expired a couple years ago.  That was with an AP discount.


----------



## kmc8826

Lachelli said:


> I am just wondering if anyone has recently managedto purchase an annual photopass. Due to the pandemic I haven't been to the parks since November 2019 and I always had AP photopass to go along side my UOAP


 Not that recent but I did buy the AP photo pass  in August 2021. I would not even had known about it if not for this thread.


----------



## OrlandoGirl357

Lachelli said:


> I am just wondering if anyone has recently managedto purchase an annual photopass. Due to the pandemic I haven't been to the parks since November 2019 and I always had AP photopass to go along side my UOAP


Looks like the presale sight is back up, https://presale.amazingpictures.com/UniversalFloridaBootstrap.aspx
and you can buy a year long pass.


----------



## chad_1138

First time passholder here.  Quick question.  We are wanting to buy the 1 year digital package.  Is the pre-order online for $139 our best bet, or can you purchase cheaper onsite with an annual pass?  Thanks!!!


----------



## Mom2Anna&Elsa

chad_1138 said:


> First time passholder here.  Quick question.  We are wanting to buy the 1 year digital package.  Is the pre-order online for $139 our best bet, or can you purchase cheaper onsite with an annual pass?  Thanks!!!


I just bought it on-site on 6/12, it was $170 with tax. Online presale is cheaper.


----------



## dawnnikol

Just a heads up that when I was trying to reacquaint myself with all the details for this, there are several articles out that say to "use the app" after you've purchased and activated.  I had used it for our trip in 2020, but could not locate it in the app store or through any links.  I finally e-mailed Customer Service (really, still stellar) and they said they did away with the app and made their website mobile friendly instead.  

So, please save yourself some time in the future not searching for it.


----------



## Dawn Peterson

chad_1138 said:


> First time passholder here.  Quick question.  We are wanting to buy the 1 year digital package.  Is the pre-order online for $139 our best bet, or can you purchase cheaper onsite with an annual pass?  Thanks!!!



how did you find the 1 year online?  I only see the 1 day and 3 day packages and I can’t find it at all on the photo website.


----------



## chad_1138

Dawn Peterson said:


> how did you find the 1 year online?  I only see the 1 day and 3 day packages and I can’t find it at all on the photo website.


Use the following website:

https://presale.amazingpictures.com/UniversalFloridaBootstrap.aspx


----------



## Monykalyn

Anyone recently done an in person renewal with AP for the year package? Wondering if discount available for in person vs the online price.


----------



## kmc8826

Monykalyn said:


> Anyone recently done an in person renewal with AP for the year package? Wondering if discount available for in person vs the online price.


I renewed in person October 26. I just checked receipt and it is listed as as “annual pass digital package extension” and cost $99.99. It was $106.49 with sales tax.


----------



## joshua4

OrlandoGirl357 said:


> Looks like the presale sight is back up, https://presale.amazingpictures.com/UniversalFloridaBootstrap.aspx
> and you can buy a year long pass.


I went to the link and it won't let me put a package in my cart. Has anyone been able to purchase a pretrip package?  Also, where should I be watching for possible black friday deals on pictures?


----------



## kmedina

joshua4 said:


> I went to the link and it won't let me put a package in my cart. Has anyone been able to purchase a pretrip package?  Also, where should I be watching for possible black friday deals on pictures?


I am able to add them to my cart, but I was waiting for Black Friday or Cyber Monday deals to purchase anything. Now that it is officially Cyber Monday, it does not look like anything is going to happen. This thread seems rather dead as of late, and the Facebook page for the vendor has disappeared. I am guessing the deals are few and far between now.


----------

